# La vecina a la que se le hincharon los ovarios y mato a sus vecinos por el ruido de sus mascotas



## hijodeputin (15 Ago 2022)

la historia sale hoy en lo pais, pero es de hace 2 años. La tipa sigue en prisión.

Convivencia fatal: el caso de la mujer que mató a sus vecinos por el ruido de sus mascotas

-------------------------------------
-------------------------------------

Es verano en Sevilla y todo el que puede huye a la playa. Pero ya sabemos que el mal no descansa: un doble asesinato acaba de cometerse en Dos Hermanas, a apenas 15 kilómetros de la capital. El Grupo de Homicidios está en cuadro. Los que no tienen la suerte de remojarse en agua salada se personan sin demora en la urbanización Vistazul. Son las tres de la tarde, no hay sombra bajo la que cobijarse y el sol cae a plomo sobre los policías, a los que les suda hasta el alma.

Pero cuando contemplan la masacre, se les cuela un escalofrío parecido al que uno sentiría en una noche gélida de invierno. Los cadáveres sanguinolentos de un hombre y una mujer yacen a la espera de ser retirados y, como la autopsia revelará más tarde, ambos han sido atropellados, golpeados con una piedra y apuñalados hasta la muerte. Alevosía y ensañamiento a raudales.


¿Qué? No, no, esperen. Esto no tiene nada que ver con Camino Vargas, ni con Pascual, ni con Fito, ni con ninguno de los componentes de ese Grupo de Homicidios ficticio que persigue asesinos por las calles de Sevilla. Me temo que les hablo de un caso real. Ocurrió el 24 de julio de 2020. Tres días después, el juzgado ordenaba el ingreso en prisión provisional de la presunta autora de este doble crimen.

¿Presunta? Es lo que hay que decir _prima facie_, ya saben. A día de hoy, Joyce Greyce sigue a la espera de juicio. Pero lo cierto es que esta vecina de la pareja reconoció los hechos desde el primer momento, y lo hizo con una determinación pasmosa. Contó que no podía más, que actuó movida por el odio y, literalmente, manifestó a los policías que acudieron a la vivienda:

— Porque me fallaron las fuerzas, que les habría arrancado la cabeza.

Además, y esto es casi lo más insólito, dio a conocer sus razones: el matrimonio tenía unas mascotas muy ruidosas.

Y es que aquel viernes de julio, Joyce había decidido que no iba a aguantar más. Madre de tres hijos, llamó a su expareja antes de cometer los crímenes para asegurarse de que quedarían bajo su cuidado.

— Por si ocurre algo importante.

Algo importante como, por ejemplo, masacrar a tus vecinos hasta la muerte. Los informes de autopsia señalan el mismo patrón lesivo en las dos víctimas: primero fracturas óseas y abrasiones producidas por el atropello, luego politraumatismos y contusiones al ser golpeados con un pedrusco, y finalmente heridas en zonas vitales causadas por arma blanca —un cuchillo de cocina de 14 centímetros de hoja—.

*A sangre fría*

Haciendo uso de la misma sangre fría con la que Joyce avisó primero a su exmarido y perpetró los crímenes después, al finalizar su tarea se metió en la ducha —estaría de sangre hasta el corvejón—, guardó la ropa manchada y preparó un macuto con algunas prendas limpias, previendo ya su captura por las fuerzas del orden. Cuando los policías llamaron a la puerta, hubieron de enfrentarse a una respuesta cuanto menos sorprendente:

— Esperen un poco, estoy terminando de asearme.

Pero antes de la ducha, Joyce quería dejar todo bien atado. Llamó a su hija de 14 años, la mayor de los dos que vivían con ella, para ponerla al día. La chiquilla se encontraba en casa de una amiga y oyó lo ocurrido de voz de su madre.

— Los he matado.

Una vez pronunciada la espeluznante sentencia, Joyce le dijo que le pasara el teléfono a la madre de la amiga, a quien le pidió que se hiciera cargo de ella hasta que el padre la recogiera. Luego mandó a su hijo pequeño, de 12 años, a unirse a su hermana. El niño se encontraba en la casa. Estremece pensar lo aterrorizado que estaría al ver aparecer a su madre de esa guisa. Por último, volvió a llamar a su ex y le pidió que se encargara de los dos hijos. Ahora sí, solo le restaba asearse y esperar.

*Un móvil muy animal*

Pero volvamos al _casus belli_ de esta historia: los animales ruidosos de los vecinos como límite de una convivencia tolerable para Joyce. Y es que la cosa no iba de un par de perritos. Manuel y Cristina habían creado un refugio en su vivienda, Asociación Sevilla Felina. *En total, daban acogida a unos 60 gatos y perros. Ladridos, maullidos, carreras arriba y abajo. Menuda juerga a la hora de la siesta.

Joyce llevaba años quejándose de las molestias que le causaban los animales, y Manuel y Cristina le recriminaban a su vez la falta de atención a sus propios hijos.* Ella llegó a temer que llamaran a los servicios sociales, quién sabe si podían quitarle a los niños. Y entretanto, los gatos a sus anchas. Fue más de lo que pudo soportar.

Por aquellas fechas, yo había hecho mi propia inmersión en refugios a raíz del proceso de documentación de _Especie_, novela negra que tiene el trato que damos a los animales como telón de fondo. Incluso llegué a pasar unos días en La Candela, santuario sevillano donde pude conocer la ingente y desagradecida tarea de estas personas, que se las ven cada día con la incomprensión del resto de la sociedad y de la propia administración. Lo único que quieren, entendí, es algo tan humano como dar un final de vida digno a animales rescatados de un destino cruel.

Contacté con Lucía, administradora de La Candela, y me contó que los refugios y protectoras de la ciudad se habían movilizado para ayudar al tropel de nuevos huérfanos. En su caso, donaron todos los tests diagnósticos necesarios para comprobar la vacunación de los gatos.

No fueron los únicos que actuaron. La Policía Nacional hubo de personarse en la vivienda, previo mandamiento judicial, para darles de comer y beber (aquí los lectores de _Progenie_ sin duda reconocerán a Pascual Molina estornudando al tiempo que rellena táperes con agua fresquita). Tres días después, las fuerzas del orden regresaban para supervisar un operativo de retirada de animales.

A partir de ahí, fue tarea de los voluntarios tratar de encontrarles un hogar a todos estos huérfanos para que no acabaran, ellos también, sacrificados.


*El proceso*

Desde entonces, la justicia ha ido dando sus pasos al ritmo cachazudo al que nos tiene acostumbrados. A Joyce se le tomó declaración, en la que siguió admitiendo su culpa, y durante los meses siguientes tuvo lugar una ronda de testigos que concluía en diciembre con la comparecencia de su pareja actual, quien afirmaba que consumía mucho hachís y que había dejado la medicación que tenía prescrita contra la depresión.

El 8 de enero de 2021, la Fiscalía de Sevilla imputaba a Joyce los dos delitos de asesinato con alevosía y ensañamiento. Y ya en abril de este año, conocíamos los resultados del estudio psiquiátrico: trastorno mixto de personalidad con rasgos límites y paranoides, sumado a un trastorno por consumo de cannabis. Se daba por probado que Joyce tenía alterada su capacidad de reacción y comprensión de los hechos.

A día de hoy, el caso sigue en la Audiencia Provincial a la espera de celebrar un juicio con jurado. Entre tanto, Joyce ha tenido que ser trasladada de prisión desde la cárcel de mujeres de Alcalá de Guadaíra (Sevilla) debido a sus amenazas a otras reclusas, a quienes tenía intimidadas. No sabemos si ellas también metían mucho ruido.

*En sus zapatos*

Es difícil ponerse en el lugar de un criminal, mucho más si el crimen es tan salvaje como el que hoy les narro. Es más difícil aún si esa persona tenía problemas de salud mental. ¿Cómo imaginar el infierno de cada uno, sin siquiera conocer qué le ha llevado hasta ahí? Joyce Greyce no tuvo un pasado fácil. Viajó desde Brasil en busca de una oportunidad. Como tantas otras perdedoras en este juego, la vida no le dio cartas y terminó recurriendo a la prostitución. Pero hasta a los perdedores les cae una mano en condiciones alguna vez. En el club de alterne, la brasileña conoció al futuro padre de sus hijos. Se casó, conquistó una vida más normalizada que fue capaz de sostener por algunos años. Hasta que las cosas se truncaron y llegó el divorcio. Joyce se trasladó con sus hijos a la urbanización de Vistazul, ignorando que allí todo se torcería aún más. Ruidos, olores, una discusión tras otra. Y algo en su interior, algo que había resistido todos aquellos embates vitales, se quebró de repente.

*Sin entrar a valorar si Manuel y Cristina traspasaron los límites de la convivencia, e*stá claro que la pareja representaba el reverso del egoísmo rampante en una sociedad donde cada verano muchos abandonan a sus mascotas como muebles que comienzan a estorbar. Quizá obsesionados con ofrecer un hogar a gatos tuertos, desorejados, reponiéndose de un atropello, de un abandono que no comprenden, de todos esos zarandeos que la vida también les había dado, no supieron ver que el aguante de su vecina estaba a punto de desbordarse.

-----------------------------
------------------------------

Precisamente lo que hay que entrar a valorar son los límites de la convivencia y el que fueron años avisando al personal de lo que podia pasar. El contrapunto a ese hilo que se abrió hace 1 mes del fulano que sufrió años en su piso por culpa de 2 familias de energúmenos con perros, al que le quedaron secuelas y traumas mil y apenas le dieron 12000 euros creo recordar. Esta decidió que no iba a seguir por ese camino.


----------



## moromierda (15 Ago 2022)

Pouco parise a me, amegos.


----------



## DEREC (15 Ago 2022)

60 perros y gatos en un piso. Su puta madre. Una bomba hubiera puesto yo.


----------



## silenus (15 Ago 2022)

_Pero volvamos al casus belli de esta historia: los animales ruidosos de los vecinos como límite de una convivencia tolerable para Joyce. Y es que la cosa no iba de un par de perritos. Manuel y Cristina habían creado un refugio en su vivienda, Asociación Sevilla Felina. *En total, daban acogida a unos 60 gatos y perros. Ladridos, maullidos, carreras arriba y abajo. Menuda juerga a la hora de la siesta.*_

_*Joyce llevaba años quejándose de las molestias que le causaban los animales, y Manuel y Cristina le recriminaban a su vez la falta de atención a sus propios hijos.* Ella llegó a temer que llamaran a los servicios sociales, quién sabe si podían quitarle a los niños. Y entretanto, los gatos a sus anchas. Fue más de lo que pudo soportar._

Brutal.

Es casi una metáfora de lo que pasa con el país: algunos quieren "acoger" por motivos humanitarios así que nos llenan esto con toda la morralla del África y morolandia, mientras el resto nos tenemos que joder cuando sus acogidos están degradando nuestras condiciones de vida...

Alomojó un día algún politicucho acaba como esos dos.


----------



## Djokovic (15 Ago 2022)

@perrosno @eLPERRO @PERRO RABIOSO


----------



## ahondador (15 Ago 2022)

No todo son perros. Me sé de alguno que está harto de los ruidos, arrastrones, golpes, gritos y carreras del piso de arriba


----------



## Impresionante (15 Ago 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> la historia sale hoy en lo pais, pero es de hace 2 años. La tipa sigue en prisión.
> 
> Convivencia fatal: el caso de la mujer que mató a sus vecinos por el ruido de sus mascotas
> 
> ...



Parece proporcionado asesinar a gente desalmada a la que le importa una mierda el vecino.

En el farwest era lo normal.

Tiempos aquellos


----------



## DUDH (15 Ago 2022)

Quiero tanto a los animalitos que jodo a mis vecinos humanos, y resulta que la vecina está zumbada....


----------



## Sportacus (15 Ago 2022)

Perros=plaga, así de simple se resume la situación actual.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Ago 2022)

Por fin una heroína de verdad.


----------



## aretai (15 Ago 2022)

Sportacus dijo:


> Perros=plaga, así de simple se resume la situación actual.



No, la plaga son los fukerdogs


----------



## Despotricador (15 Ago 2022)

Yo indultaría a la buena señora y los hijoputas a un vertedero.

Debería pasar más a menudo. El mundo sería mucho mejor. Y los indultaría a todos.


----------



## Busher (15 Ago 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> 60 perros y gatos en un piso. Su puta madre. Una bomba hubiera puesto yo.



¿Donde dice que fuese en un piso?


----------



## Escachador (15 Ago 2022)

Me parece una actuación proporcional. Que cruz debió soportar esa mujer.

Ahora seguro que solucionan el problema vecinal rápidamente.


----------



## Galvani (15 Ago 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> Me parece una actuación proporcional. Que cruz debió soportar esa mujer.
> 
> Ahora seguro que solucionan el problema vecinal rápidamente.



Que va... Todo sigue igual con estas cosas.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (15 Ago 2022)

El otro dia una vecina con la perra en el balcon a las 7 de la mañana ladrando cosa mala, creo que le dieron el toque que no lo a hecho mas, pero que hay gente que se buscar problemas con los animales es cierto, no saven tener un animal, pero por que ellos son peor que los animales


----------



## chemarin (15 Ago 2022)

Toda mi solidaridad con la mujer que hizo justicia, porque está claro que en una sociedad mayoritariamente de delincuentes, casi nadie la apoyaría, mucho menos las autoridades que tan amigas son de la delincuencia. Si hubiera leyes en contra de los ruidos continuados no se llegaría a estas situaciones.


----------



## Persea (15 Ago 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> la historia sale hoy en lo pais, pero es de hace 2 años. La tipa sigue en prisión.
> 
> Convivencia fatal: el caso de la mujer que mató a sus vecinos por el ruido de sus mascotas
> 
> ...



Es culpa de los hombres, que han creado todas esas leyes antirruidos y tienen a la gente loca. Antiguamente en los matriarcados todo era mas natural.


----------



## fluffy (15 Ago 2022)

La mujer tendrá que pagar lo suyo, pero mis simpatías están con ella.
Cómo tendría que estar para enajenarse de esa forma, y como se quedó de agusto cuando se cargó a los vecinos.

Mención especial a la ineptitud de la administración, que una vez más demuestra que sólo sirve para extorsionar a impuestos al ciudadano y para mirar para otro lado o directamente proteger al delincuente.


----------



## Anka Motz (15 Ago 2022)

Lo que no entiendo, a que viene publicar la información ( que no tiene ninguna relación con el caso ) de que ejerció la prostitución en un club, donde conoció al padre de sus hijos....


----------



## EnergiaLibre (15 Ago 2022)

le violaron los oídos, yo te creo hermana


----------



## Antiparticula (15 Ago 2022)

Y los perros salieron vivos.


----------



## Stock Option (15 Ago 2022)

Lo que no termino de entender es que haya gente que parezca INMUNE al ruido que generan sus propios animales. 

Que aunque sean tuyos sigue siendo ruido, copón.


----------



## Funcional (15 Ago 2022)

Que susto, asi de primeras, sin entrar a leer el articulo, pensé que había matado a los animalitos. Menos mal que solo fue a los dueños.


----------



## Gorrión (15 Ago 2022)

Bien muertos están.


----------



## Progretón (15 Ago 2022)

A esta señora habría que indultarle y ponerle una estatua. Y antes de ello, terminar el trabajo del todo: decapitar en la guillotina a todos aquellos que durante esos años de ruidos han estado al frente de la alcadía o de alguna concejalía, por cómplices.


----------



## chemarin (15 Ago 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo, a que viene publicar la información ( que no tiene ninguna relación con el caso ) de que ejerció la prostitución en un club, donde conoció al padre de sus hijos....



Fácil de entender, cuando quieres que el lector sepa quienes son los "buenos" y los "malos" el perro del periodista intenta desacreditar a unos y ensalzar a otros.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (15 Ago 2022)

Lleva años avisando el tema de los follaperros y gatos.la llevaron al límite.lumpen contra lumpen


----------



## abe heinsenberg (15 Ago 2022)

Hoy en la entrada al patio meada de perro olor insoportable me a tocado tirar un Pozal de agua con lejía follaperros hijos de puta


----------



## Knabenschiessen (15 Ago 2022)

Que alguien haga un monumento o un crowdfunding a esa señora


----------



## Furymundo (15 Ago 2022)

quien coño se casa con una puta ?  
BETILLAS TODOS


----------



## Furymundo (15 Ago 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Que alguien haga un monumento o un crowdfunding a esa señora



seguro que es negra.


----------



## Furymundo (15 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Toda mi solidaridad con la mujer que hizo justicia, porque está claro que en una sociedad mayoritariamente de delincuentes, casi nadie la apoyaría, mucho menos las autoridades que tan amigas son de la delincuencia. Si hubiera leyes en contra de los ruidos continuados no se llegaría a estas situaciones.



el problema son los commieblocks.


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Ago 2022)

Cuando la administración o la justicia hacen dejación de funciones a veces aparece quien se la toma por la mano para que el orden natural de las cosas vuelva a restablecerse.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (15 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> seguro que es negra.



Lumpen de fuera y lumpen de aquí .


----------



## Antiparticula (15 Ago 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Que susto, asi de primeras, sin entrar a leer el articulo, pensé que había matado a los animalitos. Menos mal que solo fue a los dueños.



Si hubiese tocado a uno solo de los perros , este hilo ya se habría llenado de animalistas llamando sicópata a la Joyce.
Pero es curioso como todavía no ha aparecido ninguno.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (15 Ago 2022)

En resumidas cuentas una brasileña prostituta que se hinchaba a porros y coca. Mató a dos personas pero aquí no ha pasado nada por ser puta racializada y estar loca
A la calle y 1200 euros de subsidio


----------



## Knabenschiessen (15 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> seguro que es negra.



Me da igual, como si es arco iris.

Estuve 8 años viviendo con unos canis en el piso de arriba. La niña se ponía a patinar los sábados a las 8 mientras El Niño montaba en bicicleta en el pasillo. Fiestas todos los fines de semana hasta las 3. Reventaron los 2 wateres y las tuberías de la cocina y 2 veces me vi a la 1 de la mañana chapoteando en sus heces, llamando a un fontanero de guardia. Me quemaron el toldo con colillas de porros y cuando quitaba el toldo me llenaban los maceteros de todo lo imaginable.

Y la policía me decía que no les llamara, que si les visitaban luego sería peor.

Si no me llego a ir a otro país acabo en la cárcel. Y no bromeo en absoluto. Si supieras lo que pasaba por mi cabeza ese último año, lo de la señora esta se queda en nada. Abajo te doy unas pistas:


----------



## El Gran Cid (15 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Quiero tanto a los animalitos que jodo a mis vecinos humanos, y resulta que la vecina está zumbada....



La mujer no estaba zumbada. Se ve que no tienes ni idea de lo que significa soportar ruidos continuados en tu hogar.


----------



## El Gran Cid (15 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Toda mi solidaridad con la mujer que hizo justicia, porque está claro que en una sociedad mayoritariamente de delincuentes, casi nadie la apoyaría, mucho menos las autoridades que tan amigas son de la delincuencia. Si hubiera leyes en contra de los ruidos continuados no se llegaría a estas situaciones.



Hay leyes y ordenanzas, pero demostrar los ruidos es casi mayor tortura que los propios ruidos.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (15 Ago 2022)

Es una historia con tantos ángulos y aristas que me resulta imposible tener una opinión absoluta. 

Cuantas menos personas en el mundo, menos sufrimiento. 
CoronaC, llevanos ya!


----------



## secuestrado (15 Ago 2022)

En España el problema de los ruidos no se toma en serio. Pocos crímenes me parece que suceden para la cantidad de hijos de perra que hay en este pais que hacen la vida imposible a sus vecinos.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (15 Ago 2022)

El problema del ruido en este país es de traca; por un lado está lleno de hijoputas descerebrados incívicos y por el otro, intentar solucionar este tipo de problemas por la vía legal es prácticamente inútil, como demuestra el caso del hombre que tras cinco años de sufrimiento fué indemnizado con 12000 cochinos euros. Pocos incidentes violentos por esta causa se dan, muy pocos. No voy a llorar por estos amantes de los animales, desde luego.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (15 Ago 2022)

Sufrí una vecina borracha follaperros varios años y a sus dos hijas Charo.gritos.portazos discursiones jaleo hasta altas horas.se marcho una hija Charo cerda a mierdalona a trabajar.la puerca de la madre está en mierdalona con una enfermedad jodida que se pueda borracha asquerosa .se marcho con la hija Charo dice que dan más ayudas la otra Charo hija se comporta. dios existe.es muy jodido vivir con lumpen hijos de puta se te pasan por la cabeza decapitarlos


----------



## Cuncas (15 Ago 2022)

Estamos hablando de una pareja que tenía a 60 animales en una urbanización de chalets adosados. Es decir, una "protectora" de animales en una puta urbanización de putos adosados

1- ¿Homologación de las instalaciones necesarias para tener recluidos a 60 animales? Ninguna. Imposible obtenerla siendo un adosado en una urbanización.

2- ¿Salubridad de las instalaciones para contener epidemias sin peligro con 60 animales en un recinto? (60 animales, que no es coña, hay granjas con un número menor de 60 animales) Ninguna, hablamos de una vivienda de unos 200 metros cuadrados en la que, a parte de ser la residencia de una pareja, convivían 60 animales.

*¿Y EL AYUNTAMIENTO DE DOS HERMANAS PERMITE QUE ESA PAREJA TENGA A 60 ANIMALES EN ESAS CONDICIONES DURANTE AÑOS, A PESAR DE RECIBIR QUEJAS DE LOS VECINOS?*

La verdadera culpable no es la vecina que tras años de aguantar esa locura decide zanjar definitivamente la cuestión, ni siquiera podemos hablar de la pareja como últimos responsables de la desgracia puesto que a la vista está no estaban bien de la cabeza. *El verdadero responsable del crimen es el puto ayuntamiento de Dos Hermanas que permite durante años que una puta mierda de chalet adosado sea la sede de una "protectora" con 60 animales. (60 en ese momento, a saber los que han llegado a tener)*


----------



## secuestrado (15 Ago 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Estamos hablando de una pareja que tenía a 60 animales en una urbanización de chalets adosados. Es decir, una "protectora" de animales en una puta urbanización de putos adosados
> 
> 1- ¿Homologación de las instalaciones necesarias para tener a 60 animales? Ninguna. Imposible obtenerla siendo un adosado en una urbanización.
> 
> ...



Es lo que he dicho antes. La responsabilidad es de los políticos y autoridades que miran para otro lado.


----------



## Drogoprofe (15 Ago 2022)

Tengo sentimientos encontrados


----------



## Despotricador (15 Ago 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Hay leyes y ordenanzas, pero demostrar los ruidos es casi mayor tortura que los propios ruidos.



Llama a esos malnacidos de la policía local y verás que resultado. Su jefe lo mismo y el concejal igual.


----------



## Labrador (15 Ago 2022)

Esta es Joyce Greyce tiene cara de buena persona pero acabo desbordada por la situación.







El tema de los animales domésticos al ritmo que está creciendo su población en el país va a acabar descontrolado por la inacción de la administración pública que no quiere jaleos ni perder votos si no es necesario ¿cuánto tiempo les llevo legislar sobre las razas peligrosas de perros? ¿cuántos ataques a personas se produjeron hasta que se dieron por enterados? y, por el comportamiento de algunos dueños de mascotas que viven bajo el lema "lo ancho para mí y lo estrecho para ti".

Hace 3 días, una perra labrador suelta meando a la entrada de un parque público bastante transitado y al poco la pareja propietaria aparece haciéndose los locos respecto de la charquera que había dejado su perra. Llamo su atención y les comento que en un lugar por donde pasa tanta gente con perros no es buena idea dejarla mear porque el resto de perros que pasen por ahí trataran de dejar su marca apestándolo todo...La respuesta, que ellos pasan por ahí también que ni tenerla sujeta con la correa o que mee en la calzada o en un parterre de un arbol, por descontado nada de llevar una botella de agua con un poco de lejía para enjuagar el meado...bueno, pues a veces hay personas que la mente les hace un click con gente de este tipo y pasan cosas:

El acusado de matar al vecino por los ladridos del perro le disparó a 50 cm

Mata a un perro porque le molestaban sus ladridos e invita al dueño a comérselo

Apuñala a su vecino en Motril porque los ladridos del perro le molestaban

Escalofriante: mató al perro del vecino harto de los ladridos

Prisión preventiva para el hombre que mató a vecino tras una discusión por un perro

s2


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> No todo son perros. Me sé de alguno que está harto de los ruidos, arrastrones, golpes, gritos y carreras del piso de arriba



yyyyy...otra vez mi casa pagada. Esto es un no parar.

Sin adobar, sin vecinos, sin nada "comunitario". Piscina propia, jardin propio, y arboles gordos.

La autentica saluC.


----------



## DUDH (15 Ago 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> La mujer no estaba zumbada. Se ve que no tienes ni idea de lo que significa soportar ruidos continuados en tu hogar.



Que estaba zumbada lo dice el artículo y matar cruelmente no es la solución. Como en este estercolero no hay justicia, pues cagándote en todo te buscas otro piso o adosado. Que la solución es una mierda, sí, pero me parece mejor que matar a dos personas, digo yo, eh?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Que estaba zumbada lo dice el artículo y matar cruelmente no es la solución.



Esa señora va a descansar en la cárcel como una mujer bendita. Y los animales ya están en otro refugio, para alegría de todo el vecindario.

Es la solución perfecta. Ojalá haya más.


----------



## Ignatius (15 Ago 2022)

¡Cómo le pondrían la cabeza!


----------



## Antiparticula (15 Ago 2022)

A ver , soluciones que van proponiendo en el hilo.

1. Matar al lumpem incivico
2. Irse de tu casa.

¿ha nadie se le ha ocurrido matar a los 60 perros?


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Quiero tanto a los animalitos que jodo a mis vecinos humanos, y resulta que la vecina está zumbada....



Dudo que estuviera zumbada, solo la llevaron al límite mental


----------



## Piotr (15 Ago 2022)

En un país serio hubieran desmontado el refugio paco a la primera llamada a la policía...


----------



## Ces25 (15 Ago 2022)

Y EL INDULTO?


----------



## xqyolovalgo (15 Ago 2022)

Me da mucha pena esta mujer, la verdad. Menuda mierda de vida, entre unas cosas y otras....


----------



## Pura Sangre (15 Ago 2022)

Todo mi apoyo a esa heroína.


----------



## doubleblack (15 Ago 2022)

Es que la gente en España hace muy difícil la convivencia 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tackler (15 Ago 2022)

Se ha jodido la vida. Las cosas hay que arreglarlas por lo bajini.... El fuego por ejemplo arregla muchas cosas y es difícil de demostrar que has sido tú.


----------



## randomizer (15 Ago 2022)

INDULTO YA


----------



## theelf (15 Ago 2022)

Libertad para Joyce


----------



## Al-paquia (15 Ago 2022)

Le hizo un buen catacroquer.


----------



## Paulino (15 Ago 2022)

Joyce... una puta sudaca. Si no le gustan las mascotas q se hubiera largao a su puto pais de mierda. 

A esa lo que le jodió es que le recordaran que no se hacía cargo de sus larvas y de una posible denuncia por eso (seguro que era puta).

Y otra cosa, me gustaría ver ese tono jocoso en un artículo de "violencia de género".


----------



## AntiT0d0 (16 Ago 2022)

Los atropello, les golpeo con un pedrusco y luego los apuñalo en zonas vitales, solo le falto comerse sus corazones.


----------



## imaginARIO (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Demi Grante (16 Ago 2022)

Si llevaba años alertando de la situación viendo que nadie hacía nada, entiendo la reacción de matar a los vecinos. Menos lógico sería matar a los perros, que no tienen la culpa de haber sido acogidos por unos auténticos impresentables.


----------



## hijodeputin (16 Ago 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Los atropello, les golpeo con un pedrusco y luego los apuñalo en zonas vitales, solo le falto comerse sus corazones.



ella lo dijo claramente:

Contó que no podía más, que actuó movida por el odio y, literalmente, manifestó a los policías que acudieron a la vivienda:

—* Porque me fallaron las fuerzas, que les habría arrancado la cabeza. *


----------



## Luke I'm your father (16 Ago 2022)

A Christine Lagarde le gusta mi mensaje, me quedo mucho más tranquilo.


----------



## Dolce (16 Ago 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> Me parece una actuación proporcional. Que cruz debió soportar esa mujer.
> 
> Ahora seguro que solucionan el problema vecinal rápidamente.



Poco les hizo para lo que merecían. Espero que la sentencia sea benevolente, teniendo en cuenta el padecimiento insufrible que al que durante años la tuvieron sometida.


----------



## tartesius (16 Ago 2022)

Demasiado aguante tuvo


----------



## Tiresias (16 Ago 2022)

¿Y por qué no se prohíbe tener perros en pisos? Es lo más insalubre que existe aparte de lo desquiciante que es para los pobres animales.

El que quiera tener mascotas que se compre un chalete y se acabaron todos los problemas.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (16 Ago 2022)

Si el suceso ocurrió el 24 de Julio de 2020, hacía un mes escaso que había terminado el estrado de alarma, por lo que la pobre mujer se comió todo el encierro con los ruidos de los 60 perretes y gatetes. Normal que se le terminara inflando el coño.

Increíble, por otro lado, que el hay untamiento permita durante años una protectora con tantos animales en un adosado, igual alguno de los follaperros tenía algún familiar, enchufe o sus cosillas con el consistorio.


----------



## Don Redondón (16 Ago 2022)

Una heroína sin capa


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no se prohíbe tener perros en pisos? Es lo más insalubre que existe aparte de lo desquiciante que es para los pobres animales.
> 
> El que quiera tener mascotas que se compre un chalete y se acabaron todos los problemas.



Odias a los perros. Como buen españolete, tienes eso bien interiorizado de la cultura morisca que dominó España durante siglos.

Cruzas los Pirineos y el odio al perro desaperece. Es algo bastante característico de España, pero los españoles no lo saben porque no les gusta reconocerse un poco moros.

Que lo sepáis: cuando os entra la cosa antiperra esa... lo que hacéis es ser un poco Mohammeds.

En el resto de Europa no hay conflicto social alguno.


Y eso de que vivir en un piso es desquiciante para un perro te lo has inventado.



Ojo, no digo que tener 60 perros en un piso sea una buena idea. No lo es.
De ahí a justificar vuestra cultura islamista (la canofobia es profundamente musulmana) hay un trecho que no voy a recorrer. Yo no soy un puto moro follacabras.


Menos aplaudir a asesinos y más asesinar, si sóis tan machotes.... panda de cobardes.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> No todo son perros. Me sé de alguno que está harto de los ruidos, arrastrones, golpes, gritos y carreras del piso de arriba




Yo me sé de muchos casos de vecinos que simplemente no pueden vivir sin intentar joder al vecino, y por eso andan por ahí de victimitas del ruido o de cualquier otra cosa... es mentira.
Simplemente son unos cabrones a los que les jode que el vecino sea más feliz que ellos.

Por cada ejemplo de tu primo que pongas... yoo tengo 1000 primos más de ejemplo. Te gano.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no se prohíbe tener perros en pisos? Es lo más insalubre que existe aparte de lo desquiciante que es para los pobres animales.
> 
> El que quiera tener mascotas que se compre un chalete y se acabaron todos los problemas.



Sí, los perros al campo... me la sé.

Esa gilipollez la suelta por lo general gente que no va nunca al campo.

Pisaprados de mierda que se dan un paseo por el Retiro y ya se sienten "en contacto con la naturaleza".


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> Una heroína sin capa



Una mujer desquiciada que acabo asesinando.

Tú eres el que aplaude los asesinatos.

No hay héroes en esta historia. Es un drama.


----------



## Escachador (16 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ...
> 
> Menos aplaudir a asesinos y más asesinar, si sóis tan machotes.... panda de cobardes.



¿Como sabes que es una asesina? Igual es una enferma mental, 60 perros durante 2 años no ayudaran mucho en su cordura mental.

Y si, matar a una persona por eso es una salvajada, pero tranquilo que no llorare por ello, es mas me alegro que sucedan estas cosas a los que abusan de los demas, algunas veces los hijos de puta topan con la persona equivocada.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> ¿Como sabes que es una asesina? Igual es una enferma mental, 60 perros no ayudaran mucho en su cordura mental.
> 
> Y si matar a una persona por eso es una salvajada, pero tranquilo que no llorare por ello es mas me alegro que sucedan estas cosas a los que abusan de los demas.




Me parece que te confundes de hilo.
Este es el hilo de una mujer asesina.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

Dolce dijo:


> Poco les hizo para lo que merecían. Espero que la sentencia sea benevolente, teniendo en cuenta el padecimiento insufrible que al que durante años la tuvieron sometida.



Si hubiera sido tan insufrible, hubiera encontrado una solución menos trágica.

Si no encontró más solución que abrazar la locura, es porque pudo, y quiso, sufrir. Voluntariamente.

Anda que no hay vías para solucionar algo así sin matar.


----------



## Bulbai (16 Ago 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Hay leyes y ordenanzas, pero demostrar los ruidos es casi mayor tortura que los propios ruidos.



Frente a vecinos que son gentuza, en tema de ruidos caben dos opciones: la violencia o cambiar de piso.

Lo digo como policía harto de ir a este tipo de avisos. A veces es un tema puntual y ahí queda. Pero en casos recurrentes tratas con personas psicológicamente destrozadas cuyos vecinos son seres abyectos y viles, a los que poco importa una multa o mil.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

Bulbai dijo:


> Frente a vecinos que son gentuza, en tema de ruidos caben dos opciones: la violencia o cambiar de piso.
> 
> Lo digo como policía harto de ir a este tipo de avisos. A veces es un tema puntual y ahí queda. Pero en casos recurrentes tratas con personas psicológicamente destrozadas cuyos vecinos son seres abyectos y viles, a los que poco importa una multa o mil.



Policía.... Es decir un tipo al que si una mujer le ordena detener a su exnovio, lo hace.

Tendrás mucho éxito en este foro.


----------



## Progretón (16 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Que estaba zumbada lo dice el artículo y matar cruelmente no es la solución. Como en este estercolero no hay justicia, pues cagándote en todo te buscas otro piso o adosado. Que la solución es una mierda, sí, pero me parece mejor que matar a dos personas, digo yo, eh?



No se comportaban como personas, por tanto no eran personas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> No se comportaban como personas, por tanto no eran personas.




La asesina tampoco. Cito:

_ Y ya en abril de este año, conocíamos los resultados del estudio psiquiátrico: trastorno mixto de personalidad con rasgos límites y paranoides, sumado a un trastorno por consumo de cannabis. Se daba por probado que Joyce tenía alterada su capacidad de reacción y comprensión de los hechos.

Entre tanto, Joyce ha tenido que ser trasladada de prisión desde la cárcel de mujeres de Alcalá de Guadaíra (Sevilla) debido a sus amenazas a otras reclusas, a quienes tenía intimidadas. No sabemos si ellas también metían mucho ruido. _





1. Estáis aplaudiendio a una asesina.
2. Estáis aplaudiendo a una porrera, con todos los cambios de humor y la vida desordenada que tienen los porreros.
3. Estáis aplaudiendo a una mujer con miedo a que le quiten los niños. Madres normales y responsables no tienen ese miedo. ¿Por qué ella sí?
4. Estáis aplaudiendo a una mujer que, una vez alejada de los perros, sigue amenazando a la peña.


Así que no cuela. Sóis unos odiaperros que, simplemente, no saben que están perpetuando la cultura de los musulmanes.


----------



## Berrón (16 Ago 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


>



Jajajaja muy bueno el gif


----------



## Progretón (16 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Odias a los perros. Como buen españolete, tienes eso bien interiorizado de la cultura morisca que dominó España durante siglos.
> 
> Cruzas los Pirineos y el odio al perro desaperece. Es algo bastante característico de España, pero los españoles no lo saben porque no les gusta reconocerse un poco moros.
> 
> ...



Pedazo de mierda intenta vender su película de mierda. En Holanda han tenido que endurecer las leyes:



> [...]
> 
> Los dueños de 21 especies de perros peligrosos deberán pasar, junto a sus mascotas, un curso de formación para adquirir un carné especial , como medida del Gobierno holandés para reducir incidentes relacionados con estos animales. «En los últimos años han ocurrido graves incidentes. Estoy muy preocupado y pienso que con esto estamos actuando», recalcó el secretario de Estado de Economía holandés, Martijn van Dam.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Que estaba zumbada lo dice el artículo y matar cruelmente no es la solución. Como en este estercolero no hay justicia, pues cagándote en todo te buscas otro piso o adosado. Que la solución es una mierda, sí, pero me parece mejor que matar a dos personas, digo yo, eh?




Seguro que hay más soluciones... lo que pasa es que mola más decir que sólo se te ocurren dos soluciones extremas.
Así pareces como más machote.


Una vez conocí a un porrero que también acumulaba animales en su casa. Los criaba allí y los vendía después. Serpientes, perros, de todo.
Olía a estercolero.


Se acabó la gilipollez con una inspección de Sanidad, que seguro que tienen algún servicio para estos casos.

Y podéis decir : NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, eso NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUNCIONA, es o matar o huir.
Pero no es cierto. Hay 1000 cosas que se podrían haber, al menos, intentado.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Pedazo de mierda intenta vender su película de mierda. En Holanda han tenido que endurecer las leyes:




Vivo en Alemania. Conozco Europa, en general, bien.

Si algo sé es que entre lo que cree burbuja que sucede en Europa, y lo que sucede en Europa, hay ENORMES DIFERENCIAS.

Desengáñate. En toda Europa puedes ir con el perro hasta a los bancos. No hay conflicto social.

En Europa la gente no hecha polvos de azufre por la calle (que están prohibidos y además no funcionan para repeler).
En Europa la gente no hecha comida envenenada por los parques.
En Europa la gente no hecha comida con clavos por los parques.
En Europa no hay batalla en el Ayuntamiento si deciden habilitar un 1% de la playa para perros.


En Europa, en general, no se odia a los perros. Eso es algo MORO.

Vete a buscar links a Google que te den la razón, follacabras Mohamed.


----------



## Progretón (16 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Seguro que hay más soluciones... lo que pasa es que mola más decir que sólo se te ocurren dos soluciones extremas.
> Así pareces como más machote.
> 
> 
> ...



Primero dices que hay otras soluciones y acto seguido pasas a decir "que seguro que tienen algún servicio para estos casos". Vamos, que no lo sabes y que te lo estás inventado.


----------



## Berrón (16 Ago 2022)

Si le hubiera tocado vivir al lado del campanario que hubiera hecho? Hubiera apuñalado al señor cura o hubiera derribado el torreón a cabezazos?


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Primero dices que hay otras soluciones y acto seguido pasas a decir "que seguro que tienen algún servicio para estos casos". Vamos, que no lo sabes y que te lo estás inventado.




No cuela.
Si tu única idea, tu única propuesta es: *MATA o HUYE....*


el que no sabe nada eres tú. Ni siquiera tienes IMAGINACIÓN para plantearte otras opciones.
Hasta ese punto andas asilvestrado.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Si le hubiera tocado vivir al lado del campanario que hubiera hecho? Hubiera apuñalado al señor cura o hubiera derribado el torreón a cabezazos?




Yo vivo el lado de un campanario. No es broma.

Sólo hay dos soluciones: MATAR AL CURA O IRME A VIVIR A UNA CUEVA. SOY BURBUJO INTELIGENTE Y MUY MACHO. (Esto sí es broma).


----------



## Ritalapollera (16 Ago 2022)

Pobre mujer

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hijodeputin (16 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si hubiera sido tan insufrible, hubiera encontrado una solución menos trágica.
> 
> Si no encontró más solución que abrazar la locura, es porque pudo, y quiso, sufrir. Voluntariamente.
> 
> Anda que no hay vías para solucionar algo así sin matar.



Enga, pasa pa la cama, que vienes a dar lecciones. Lo de siempre, arreglando los problemas del vecino, muy español. Pero ehh, que el fulano vive en nosedondedeeuropanimeimportaunpijo.


----------



## Progretón (16 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Vivo en Alemania. Conozco Europa, en general, bien.
> 
> Si algo sé es que entre lo que cree burbuja que sucede en Europa, y lo que sucede en Europa, hay ENORMES DIFERENCIAS.
> 
> ...



Dices que vives en Alemania y acto seguido nos dices que conoces Europa bien. ¿Alemania es toda Europa? 

Por otra parte, ¿la información a la que hago referencia es falsa? Como te has llevado un zasca, "follacabras Mohammed" para disimular que te lo inventas todo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Dices que vives en Alemania y acto seguido nos dices que conoces Europa bien. ¿Alemania es toda Europa?
> 
> Por otra parte, ¿la información a la que hago referencia es falsa? Como te has llevado un zasca, "follacabras Mohammed" para disimular que te lo inventas todo.




Claro, claro. Para conocer Europa hay que vivir en toda Europa al mismo tiempo.
Un pie en París y el otro en Düsseldorf. Sólo aquellos que vivan simultáneamente en todos los países a la vez saben.


Claro que sí, Mohhammed.


----------



## Berrón (16 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Vivo en Alemania. Conozco Europa, en general, bien.
> 
> Si algo sé es que entre lo que cree burbuja que sucede en Europa, y lo que sucede en Europa, hay ENORMES DIFERENCIAS.
> 
> ...



Es la España profunda, la España mora, no sólo le molestan los perros, también los árboles. En una urbanización que vivía hace años y que era con diferencia la más fresca en verano, los vecinos votaron quitar los árboles y el parque que había y asfaltar la explanada. Aquello pasó se ser un lugar agradable a ser un tostadero de mierda invivible. Es la España morube que aún llevamos por los adentros.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> Enga, pasa pa la cama, que vienes a dar lecciones. Lo de siempre, arreglando los problemas del vecino, muy español. Pero ehh, que el fulano vive en nosedondedeeuropanimeimportaunpijo.




Aquel cuya única, primera y mejor idea es matar al vecino, no admite soluciones.
Tiene problemas definitivos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Ago 2022)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> El otro d*í*a una vecina con la perra en el balc*ó*n a las 7 de la mañana ladrando cosa mala, creo que le dieron el toque que no lo *h*a hecho m*á*s, pero que hay gente que se buscar problemas con los animales es cierto, no sa*b*en tener un animal, pero por que ellos son peor que los animales



A ver si aprendes a escribir, hijoputa.


----------



## Progretón (16 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Claro, claro. Para conocer Europa hay que vivir en toda Europa al mismo tiempo.
> Un pie en París y el otro en Düsseldorf. Sólo aquellos que vivan simultáneamente en todos los países a la vez saben.
> 
> 
> Claro que sí, Mohhammed.



Por tanto, no conoces Europa: aparte de, presumiblemente España, sólo un lugar de Francia y otro de París.

He aquí a un escombro psicológico que proyecta su complejo de inferioridad en otros por el procedimiento de hacer alarde de que frecuenta Francia y Alemania. Follaperrismo, complejo de inferioridad... a saber qué otras patologías alberga esa mente de mierda.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Ago 2022)

*Resumiendo, la justicia brasileña es mucho mas rapida que la justicia española !!!. *


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Por tanto, no conoces Europa: aparte de, presumiblemente España, sólo un lugar de Francia y otro de París.



Claro, claro. La historia está en que, aunque lo escribas, sabes que te lo has tenido que inventar.
No puedes reconocerlo, ni reconocértelo, lo sé, pero tampoco puedes mirarte al espejo y decirte que lo sabes.

Venga, Mohammed, vete a aplaudir a porreras asesinas.... hazlo en nombre de la virtud de Alá que te acompaña.


----------



## hijodeputin (16 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Aquel cuya única, primera y mejor idea es matar al vecino, no admite soluciones.
> Tiene problemas definitivos.



En fin, que si, que dando lecciones de moral desde el púlpito y tal y tal. Luego te despiertas y está el mundo real.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Resumiendo, la justicia brasileña es mucho mas rapida que la justicia española !!!. *



Mal resumen es ese. Otro que no se lee las noticias.

Lo primero: prisión provisional... el gran vicio de los juzgados españoles, aunque en este caso sea comprensible.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> En fin, que si, que dando lecciones de moral desde el púlpito y tal y tal. Luego te despiertas y está el mundo real.



Dar lecciones de moral a los que aplauden a porreras asesinas no sólo es fácil. Es que es NECESARIO.

¿Sabes por qué?
Porque quien aplaude a criminales desquiciados es un AMORAL.


----------



## todoayen (16 Ago 2022)

Luego intenta tu montar una empresa a ver los miles de permisos que tienes que pedir. Pero pa arrejuntar perros parece que es fácil.


----------



## Progretón (16 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Claro, claro. La historia está en que, aunque lo escribas, sabes que te lo has tenido que inventar.
> No puedes reconocerlo, ni reconocértelo, lo sé, pero tampoco puedes mirarte al espejo y decirte que lo sabes.
> 
> Venga, Mohammed, vete a aplaudir a porreras asesinas.... hazlo en nombre de la virtud de Alá que te acompaña.



Follaperros y cobarde se larga calentito de zascas. Taluec.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Follaperros y cobarde se larga calentito de zascas. Taluec.




No tengo perro. Lamento que tengas que inventar para sentirte en posesión de alguna razón.
A mí me daría vergüenza ser así, pero me consta que los Mohammed tienen poco orgullo intelectual.

Prueba otra cosa más original, como asegurar que soy progre o facha.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Ago 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> A ver , soluciones que van proponiendo en el hilo.
> 
> 1. Matar al lumpem incivico
> 2. Irse de tu casa.
> ...




Los perros no tienen la culpa, ellos van donde les llevan.

Saludos.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Mal resumen es ese. Otro que no se lee las noticias.
> 
> Lo primero: prisión provisional... el gran vicio de los juzgados españoles, aunque en este caso sea comprensible.



La libertad de uno termina donde empieza la del vecino o mas facil todavia, si vives en una comunidad de vecinos, no pisotees la libertad de los demas.

PD- Tu vas para presidente de la comunidad.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La libertad de uno termina donde empieza la del vecino o mas facil todavia, si vives en una comunidad de vecinos, no pisotees la libertad de los demas.
> 
> PD- Tu vas para presidente de la comunidad.



Tanto tener 60 perros como asesinar es ilegal.
Nadie tiene libertad para eso.

De las dos cosas, la peor es matar. Es irreversible.

Busca otra frase hecha a la que agarrarte. Esa que has usado está podrida.


----------



## Progretón (16 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No tengo perro. Lamento que tengas que inventar para sentirte en posesión de alguna razón.
> A mí me daría vergüenza ser así, pero me consta que los Mohammed tienen poco orgullo intelectual.
> 
> Prueba otra cosa más original, como asegurar que soy progre o facha.



Ni progre, ni facha: gilipollas o, mejor aún, _eurogilipollas_.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Ni progre, ni facha: gilipollas o, mejor aún, _eurogilipollas_.



Euromelachupas.
Estás reconociendo que nunca has salido del pueblo, que tu perspectiva del mundo se reduce a Cuenca, o Zaragoza o algo así.... y ni siquiera te das cuenta, Mohammed.

Anda, vete a inventarte cositas sobre mí para poder dormir tranquilo, pero no te olvides de rezarle a Alá.


----------



## Progretón (16 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Euromelachupas.
> Estás reconociendo que nunca has salido del pueblo, que tu perspectiva del mundo se reduce a Cuenca, o Zaragoza o algo así.... y ni siquiera te das cuenta, Mohammed.
> 
> Anda, vete a inventarte cositas sobre mí para poder dormir tranquilo, pero no te olvides de rezarle a Alá.



Si a ti te la chupa un perro, ahora se entiende tanta defensa de estos animales.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ago 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Si a ti te la chupa un perro, ahora se entiende tanta defensa de estos animales.



Encima repite.
No le funcionó la primera vez, pero se conforma con repetir.

Decididamente los moros son gente poco ambiciosa.


----------



## Al-paquia (16 Ago 2022)

Follaperros oligofrénicos de mierda


----------



## rondo (16 Ago 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Yo indultaría a la buena señora y los hijoputas a un vertedero.
> 
> Debería pasar más a menudo. El mundo sería mucho mejor. Y los indultaría a todos.



A esa no la indultan


----------



## rondo (16 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> En resumidas cuentas una brasileña prostituta que se hinchaba a porros y coca. Mató a dos personas pero aquí no ha pasado nada por ser puta racializada y estar loca
> A la calle y 1200 euros de subsidio



Mató a dos hijos de puta


----------



## rondo (16 Ago 2022)

Paulino dijo:


> Joyce... una puta sudaca. Si no le gustan las mascotas q se hubiera largao a su puto pais de mierda.
> 
> A esa lo que le jodió es que le recordaran que no se hacía cargo de sus larvas y de una posible denuncia por eso (seguro que era puta).
> 
> Y otra cosa, me gustaría ver ese tono jocoso en un artículo de "violencia de género".



Una puta sudaca y los otros unos putos follaperros,que se maten entre ellos


----------



## rondo (16 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Odias a los perros. Como buen españolete, tienes eso bien interiorizado de la cultura morisca que dominó España durante siglos.
> 
> Cruzas los Pirineos y el odio al perro desaperece. Es algo bastante característico de España, pero los españoles no lo saben porque no les gusta reconocerse un poco moros.
> 
> ...



Follaperros detected,hijo de la gran puta


----------



## rondo (16 Ago 2022)

Follaperros muerto abono para mí huerto


----------



## rondo (16 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Dar lecciones de moral a los que aplauden a porreras asesinas no sólo es fácil. Es que es NECESARIO.
> 
> ¿Sabes por qué?
> Porque quien aplaude a criminales desquiciados es un AMORAL.



Los follaperros si sois amorales


----------



## rondo (16 Ago 2022)

Para una sudaca que hace algo útil por la sociedad


----------



## Lord Vader (16 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tanto tener 60 perros como asesinar es ilegal.
> Nadie tiene libertad para eso.



Parece que tenían constituida una asociación de ayuda animal. Si es así, tenían permisos para tener cierto numero de animales.
Igual si era legal lo que hacían.
No estamos hablando de pisos, son zonas de casas rurales y modernos chalecitos.
Mira:

_se ha recibido un aviso para comunicar que una mujer había intentado atropellar a un hombre y a una mujer en la *calle Padre Fernando Trejo*











_

Ese es el descampado que se ve en la parte de abajo de la imagen siguiente.


----------



## RuiKi84 (16 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Odias a los perros. Como buen españolete, tienes eso bien interiorizado de la cultura morisca que dominó España durante siglos.
> 
> Cruzas los Pirineos y el odio al perro desaperece. Es algo bastante característico de España, pero los españoles no lo saben porque no les gusta reconocerse un poco moros.
> 
> ...



No te equivoques, los españoles odian a los dueños de los animales.
Si no hubiese consecuencias, muchos harían lo mismo que la protagonista de la noticia.


----------



## Azrael_II (16 Ago 2022)

Como los mató?


----------



## Impresionante (16 Ago 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Parece que tenían constituida una asociación de ayuda animal. Si es así, tenían permisos para tener cierto numero de animales.
> Igual si era legal lo que hacían.
> No estamos hablando de pisos, son zonas de casas rurales y modernos chalecitos.
> Mira:
> ...



Esto es importante.

Dónde era y si podían legalmente tener los perros


----------



## PedrelGuape (16 Ago 2022)

Poco me parece.


----------



## patroclus (16 Ago 2022)

Una puta brasileña esquizofrénica mata a dos amantes de los animales y muchos aquí aplaudiendo a esa criminal. 
A ver si tenéis de vecinos a unos moronegros y os hacen a vosotros lo mismo


----------



## xqyolovalgo (16 Ago 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Una puta brasileña esquizofrénica mata a dos amantes de los animales y muchos aquí aplaudiendo a esa criminal.
> A ver si tenéis de vecinos a unos moronegros y os hacen a vosotros lo mismo




Un amante de los animales es vegano y lleva una vida de mínimo consumo. Jamás alimentaría a una especie con carne de otros animales explotados...








Me cago en vuestros putos muertos pisaos

Estoy deseando que empiecen ya con lo que tienen preparado los de arriba y veros reventando como palomitas de maíz, hijos de puta oligofrenicos...pero qué puto retraso tenéis....


----------



## DOM + (16 Ago 2022)

Una mujer decente hoy en dia
Se respeta.
Ojala más así y acabamos con los mascotistas rapido


----------



## Mongolo471 (16 Ago 2022)

Los veganos follabestias, deberían ser ejecutados y tirados en cualquiera cuneta. Tienen de animalistas lo mismo que Hitler.


----------



## Max Aub (16 Ago 2022)

Del pedante artículo se infiere que es una ex-puta brasileña con nombre anglo...No me cuadra. Orientaría saber su exacto origen racial.


----------



## destrozo (16 Ago 2022)

::


----------



## elpesetilla (16 Ago 2022)

q era pancha ni cotizaba


----------



## Sportacus (16 Ago 2022)

aretai dijo:


> No, la plaga son los fukerdogs



Todo perro tiene un dueño, por supuesto, sus dueños, con su perro, son la plaga, está claro que los perros no tienen la culpa de tener a muchos dueños anormales.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (16 Ago 2022)

Me sale que es esta






Brasileña.


----------



## 121 (16 Ago 2022)

Simplemente "los mató"? Sin ningún adjetivo? De ser hombre ya estaríamos hablando de machismo, patriarcado, etc etc


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (16 Ago 2022)

Esto es lo que pasa en un Estado fallido.
Que recurres una y otra y otra vez a pedir amparo a las instituciones y no obtienes respuesta o se ríen de ti.
Al final, si resulta que eres un loco, pillas un día de la ira y aquí está el resultado.
El único trabajo que hizo el Estado fue detener a la tipa y encarcelarla.


----------



## NIKK (16 Ago 2022)

¿Que les pasa ahora a los follaperros?


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (16 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> A ver si aprendes a escribir, hijoputa.



Gracias cariño yo también te quiero


----------



## caida libre (16 Ago 2022)

Recordemos por favor el contexto en el que se produjo este succeso: Julio de 2020; despues del confinamiento.

Si ya de por si tiene que ser para volverse loco tener de vecinos a 60 perros y gatos en un piso, imaginaros lo que pudo ser aquello dia y noche, sin apenas decanso, y ademas teniendo que ayudar a sobrellevar aquel encierro injusto a sus hijos.

Yo no voy a decir que aquello tenga justificacion, pero probablemente si explicacion: situacion de tortura acustica , agravada por el confinamiento, una persona que consume hachis y antidepresivos, y que proviene de un pais donde los conflictos se manejan “de otra manera” = no se podia saber.


----------



## cortijero92 (16 Ago 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Yo indultaría a la buena señora y los hijoputas a un vertedero.
> 
> Debería pasar más a menudo. El mundo sería mucho mejor. Y los indultaría a todos.



yo le metería una motosierra por el coño.


----------



## chainsaw man (16 Ago 2022)

Anda, la historia de la loca esta que tienen que estar cambiando de carcel por lo violenta que es con otras reclusas, no sabia que era brasileña ahora lo entiendo todo, eso de asesinar son parte de sus costumbres de su pais donde la vida tiene poco valor.


----------



## otroyomismo (16 Ago 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Anda, *la historia de la loca esta que tienen que estar cambiando de carcel por lo violenta que es con otras reclusa*s, no sabia que era brasileña ahora lo entiendo todo, eso de asesinar son parte de sus costumbres de su pais donde la vida tiene poco valor.



leches, cuentanos mas


----------



## Conde Duckula (16 Ago 2022)

aretai dijo:


> No, la plaga son los fukerdogs



A mí me gustan los perros. Aunque ahora no tengo. Pero no se los meto a mis vecinos y menos 25.
Y luego están los de llevar al perro en un carrito.


----------



## cujo (16 Ago 2022)

Esa señora debería haber rellenado el refugio de corchos fritos y luego haberse quedado en el atropello .
No 5 años le hubieran caído


----------



## chainsaw man (16 Ago 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> leches, cuentanos mas



La doble asesina es trasladada de cárcel por amenazar a otras reclusas

Vamos que esta como una puta regadera, habria que deportarla y que se fuese a la carcel de brasil, eso seguro que no lo tenia calculado y si le pasara se le iba a ir el plan al traste.


----------



## adal86 (16 Ago 2022)

No se puede meter 60 perros y gatos en un piso con vecinos a los lados, eso es una falta de consideración increíble, amén de comprar boletos para que pase algo como lo que pasó. Si quieres tener perros y gatos, te alquilas un local en las afueras, que además suelen estar mucho más baratos que los pisos, y ahí pones lo que quieras, como si quieres poner leones.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (16 Ago 2022)

caida libre dijo:


> Recordemos por favor el contexto en el que se produjo este succeso: Julio de 2020; despues del confinamiento.
> 
> Si ya de por si tiene que ser para volverse loco tener de vecinos a 60 perros y gatos en un piso, imaginaros lo que pudo ser aquello dia y noche, sin apenas decanso, y ademas teniendo que ayudar a sobrellevar aquel encierro injusto a sus hijos.
> 
> Yo no voy a decir que aquello tenga justificacion, pero probablemente si explicacion: situacion de tortura acustica , agravada por el confinamiento, una persona que consume hachis y antidepresivos, y que proviene de un pais donde los conflictos se manejan “de otra manera” = no se podia saber.



Simplemente el Estado no hizo su trabajo.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (16 Ago 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Anda, la historia de la loca esta que tienen que estar cambiando de carcel por lo violenta que es con otras reclusas, no sabia que era brasileña ahora lo entiendo todo, eso de asesinar son parte de sus costumbres de su pais donde la vida tiene poco valor.



Por eso si el Estado hubiese hecho su trabajo, esto no habria sucedido.


----------



## Tercios (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Luke I'm your father (16 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> En Europa la gente no hecha polvos de azufre por la calle (que están prohibidos y además no funcionan para repeler).
> En Europa la gente no hecha comida envenenada por los parques.
> En Europa la gente no hecha comida con clavos por los parques.
> En Europa no hay batalla en el Ayuntamiento si deciden habilitar un 1% de la playa para perros.



En Europa no conocen la diferencia entre "echa" y "hecha", pero aquí tenemos otras costumbres.

Se me compra un par de cuadernitos rubio y los trae completos para septiembre

¿Echo?


----------



## chainsaw man (16 Ago 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Por eso si el Estado hubiese hecho su trabajo, esto no habria sucedido.



Por eso si Dios hubiese hecho su trabajo, esto no habria sucedido.


----------



## Nicors (16 Ago 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> La doble asesina es trasladada de cárcel por amenazar a otras reclusas
> 
> Vamos que esta como una puta regadera, habria que deportarla y que se fuese a la carcel de brasil, eso seguro que no lo tenia calculado y si le pasara se le iba a ir el plan al traste.



Sabes perfectamente que son dos delitos diferentes y no pueden relacionarse en el juicio. Tu puedes matar a alguien y después amenazar a otra en otro lugar y tiempo y no es agravante del primer delito. Sabemos las circunstancias del presunto primer delito, que la señora estaba acosada porque ilegalmente sus vecinos tenían en su casa 60 animales y la molestaban reiteradamente y los animalistas no atendían a sus requerimientos.
Del segundo presunto delito es que amenazó a otra reclusa, no sabemos las circunstancias del mismo.
Por lo tanto tú te estás arrogando un papel que no te corresponde.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (16 Ago 2022)

No hay nada que justifique un asesinato tan salvaje, los que aplaudis en el foro(el 90%) a esta loca del coño estais desequilibrados de la cabeza igual que ella.


----------



## chainsaw man (16 Ago 2022)

De donde sacais que tenian a 60 gatos y perros encerrados en un piso?
Como coño consiguieron los permisos para el nucleo zoologico que tenian para la asociacion en un piso?

PD: La gente que vive en pisos tienen lo que se merecen, por vivir hacinados.


----------



## Armin Arlert (16 Ago 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Parece que tenían constituida una asociación de ayuda animal. Si es así, tenían permisos para tener cierto numero de animales.
> Igual si era legal lo que hacían.
> No estamos hablando de pisos, son zonas de casas rurales y modernos chalecitos.
> Mira:
> ...



Me encanta este foro se llena de comentarios llenos de thanks de que tenían 60 perros y gatos en un piso (sin informarse porque el que busque información del barrio sabrá que es una zona a las afueras de Dos hermanas llena de parcelas grandes con casitas) , luego que en unos adosados, se demuestra que los tienen en unas parcelas de cerca de 5000m2 y algunos todavía siguen con la matraca de que estaban en pisos, la desinformación a nivel máximo, luego defendiendo a una asesina drogadicta problemática como se ve de que en la cárcel también esté metida en follones, el nivel del burbujo medio es el justo para no cagarse encima (de algunos hasta lo dudo)


----------



## AMP (16 Ago 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> No hay nada que justifique un asesinato tan salvaje, los que aplaudis en el foro(el 90%) a esta loca del coño estais desequilibrados de la cabeza igual que ella.



60 bichos en un piso es causa más que justificada.


----------



## Destro (16 Ago 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> * daban acogida a unos 60 gatos y perros. Ladridos, maullidos, carreras arriba y abajo. Menuda juerga a la hora de la siesta.
> 
> Joyce llevaba años quejándose de las molestias que le causaban los animales*



Eso ya debería ser eximente de toda culpabilidad, de hecho me da que la víctima fue ella y sólo ella, primero de todo por tener que aguantar durante años la situación, ante la pasividad o ineficacia de la justicia y la administración, y después por verse obligada a tener que ponerle fin de tal forma.

Yo creo que hasta fue demasiado paciente. Un año así ya es para volverse loco y pensar en comprar una motosierra y hacer una visita con el motor a máxima potencia y los ojos nublados.

Los muertos también son víctimas, pero de SÍ MISMOS. En ese sentido debemos sentir pena y compasión dobles por ellos, pues en principio hemos de suponer que tenían buena voluntad aunque estuviesen tan fatalmente errados, tanto como para implicar su propia muerte.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Ago 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> No hay nada que justifique un asesinato tan salvaje, los que aplaudis en el foro(el 90%) a esta loca del coño estais desequilibrados de la cabeza igual que ella.



El buenismo es para teóricos blandengues ecofriendly.

La justicia pasa por cargarte cruelmente despellejando lentamente a quien viola y tortura a una persona indefensa porque sí.

No se sabe con detalle qué pasó, pero evidentemente en un piso no se puede tener un perro. Creo que este no es el caso porque era una parcela, pero habría que saber los pormenores


----------



## Destro (16 Ago 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> No hay nada que justifique un asesinato tan salvaje



Después de AGUANTAR durante años la situación (60 gatos/perros en una vivienda y un lugar totalmente inadecuado), tener la voluntad y paciencia de RECURRIR a la administración/etc para descubrir su total ineficacia o dejadez, pues no es para menos que para volverse totalmente loco y hacer algo como lo que hizo.

No sé cómo estaba antes de la cabeza esa mujer, pero pasar eso es para volver loco a casi cualquiera (salvo que esté medio sordo, que hay mucha gente así, en la mayoría de los casos por los abusos que ellos mismos han cometido).

De hecho creo que *tuvo demasiada paciencia. Mucha gente habría tenido menos. Y ella es la primera víctima, tanto por lo que ha sufrido durante años como por el horror que se ha visto obligada a cometer.

También siento lástima por los muertos, que son víctimas tanto de la homicida como de ellos mismos. Y eso es doblemente triste.*

Tampoco juzgo en firme a ninguno, ni deseo ser juez, pues no tengo todo el conocimiento de los hechos que eso requiere, ni me gustaría tener que juzgar ni teniéndolo.

PD: Me encantan los gatos, cuando era niño/adolescente tuvimos varios y a uno de ellos lo seguiré queriendo toda la vida (en mi casa propia, por otros motivos, nunca he tenido ninguno). Pero 60 gatos/perros, en especial por los perros y sus ladridos, debe de ser una auténtica locura. Ya un solo perro puede ser una tortura si es muy ladrador, imagina esa mezcla explosiva de 60 animales en lugar inadecuado. Una locura.


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (16 Ago 2022)

Cuando te llevan al límite suceden estas cosas. Raro que no pase más veces.

Los verdaderos culpables son el poder ejecutivo, legislativo y judicial . A poco que hubiesen trabajado lo habrían resuelto en 48 horas .

Pero hacer justicia lleva una gran preparación para que las consecuencias civiles y penales sean las menores.

Creo que nadie ha puesto este vídeo:


----------



## Destro (16 Ago 2022)

Acebo-Tejo dijo:


> Creo que nadie ha puesto este vídeo:



_Video unavailable
Playback on other websites has been disabled by the video owner_


----------



## AntiT0d0 (16 Ago 2022)

AMP dijo:


> 60 bichos en un piso es causa más que justificada.



Dudo mucho que entren 60 animales en un piso, creo q son casa bajas, y sospecho que esa asociacion ya estaba alli y que la asesina se compro una vivienda muy barata a sabiendas de lo que habia alli.


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (16 Ago 2022)

Destro dijo:


> _Video unavailable
> Playback on other websites has been disabled by the video owner_



Lo abro en otra pestaña y se ve sin problemas.


----------



## Destro (16 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> No todo son perros. Me sé de alguno que está harto de los ruidos, arrastrones, golpes, gritos y carreras del piso de arriba



Por eso si compras un piso intenta que al menos sea la última planta: más luz, mejores vistas y te quitas posibles ruidos del de arriba que es el que más se oye. Aún cuando sea peor a nivel energético y se gaste más energía para climatizar (salvo viviendas sin aislante suficiente, que en esa situación puedes dar con un horno) merece la pena.

En cualquier caso hay ruidos que son inevitables y justificados en una vivienda, y otros no. Desde luego tener 60 perros/gatos es una locura, y seguramente por los perros no así por los gatos.

Una hermana mía vivió de alquiler en un piso en el que la vecina de arriba daba carreras incluso a primera hora de la mañana CON LOS TACONES PUESTOS   Mi hermana se lo decía, que era muy molesto, y lo hacía aún más. Cuando se compró su propio piso eligió una última planta aún sin ascensor


----------



## el segador (16 Ago 2022)

los vecinos animalistas se encontraron con la horma de su zapato, una desequilibrada, que tomo la solución más radical matar a los vecinos, podia haber tomado soluciones menos drasticas pero no fue así.


----------



## el segador (16 Ago 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> ¡Cómo le pondrían la cabeza!



ya y la peste que sueltan semejante grupo de animales, eso unido al calor mezclado con una mente inestable y voila estalló la bomba, como diria la inefable y diarreica mental Elisa Beni, no se podia saber.


----------



## hijodeputin (16 Ago 2022)

cambia algo que fuera una casa??. Por lo que he visto en el mapa la asesina tenia los canes y gatos al otro lado de la valla, 5 o 6 metros más allá que supongo que los de la asociación los tendrian fuera todo el santo día en el campo. No se vosotros pero lo único diferente es que no oiria a los animales trotando pero los aullidos, gritos y demás se los comia todos. Diferencia para mi ninguna.

Si estuvo protestandoles años la cosa para mi estaba clara. Por las buenas ya sabemos que no consigues nada en españa, sólo quizá después de muchos años, eso ya está más que hablado y requetedemostrado, los que decis que no venis a replicara a algo que ya está sellado y rubricado. Luego que si cargarselos, pero joder, que alternativa tiene, largarse de alli???.

A veces puedes a veces no, si tienes dinero si, pero si no lo tienes???. Es un caso como han dicho de persona llevada al límite. Los de la puta perrera debieron de intuirlo, no hace falta ser un lince para ver que estas poniendo a una persona contra la espada y la pared, yo se perfectamente cuando estoy jodiendole la vida a alguien.


----------



## AMP (16 Ago 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Dudo mucho que entren 60 animales en un piso, creo q son casa bajas, y sospecho que esa asociacion ya estaba alli y que la asesina se compro una vivienda muy barata a sabiendas de lo que habia alli.



Incluso en un piso caben muchos gatos.

También hay que tener en cuenta que se los cargó en junio de 2020, después de tres meses de encierro domiciliario, con el calor sevillano y aguantando los ruidos de las mascotas del par de enfermos mentales las 24 horas al día, se le va la cabeza a cualquiera. 

Yo al mes ya habría explotado.


----------



## Lord Vader (16 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Esto es importante.
> 
> Dónde era y si podían legalmente tener los perros



Es zona rural, una zona de huertos. Este video lo confirma. El propio entrevistado tiene sus animales, imagino que de granja.



Parece que no puedo poner el video. Se trata del video al que corresponde la imagen







Lo ideal es que alguien que conozca la zona nos explique como es.


----------



## Terminus (16 Ago 2022)

Que la indulten!!!!


----------



## Lord Vader (16 Ago 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> el nivel del burbujo medio es el justo para no cagarse encima



De todo hay en la viña del Señor: uvas, pámpanos y agraz.


----------



## ahondador (16 Ago 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Por eso si compras un piso intenta que al menos sea la última planta: más luz, mejores vistas y te quitas posibles ruidos del de arriba que es el que más se oye. Aún cuando sea peor a nivel energético y se gaste más energía para climatizar (salvo viviendas sin aislante suficiente, que en esa situación puedes dar con un horno) merece la pena.
> 
> En cualquier caso hay ruidos que son inevitables y justificados en una vivienda, y otros no. Desde luego tener 60 perros/gatos es una locura, y seguramente por los perros no así por los gatos.
> 
> Una hermana mía vivió de alquiler en un piso en el que la vecina de arriba daba carreras incluso a primera hora de la mañana CON LOS TACONES PUESTOS   Mi hermana se lo decía, que era muy molesto, y lo hacía aún más. Cuando se compró su propio piso eligió una última planta aún sin ascensor





Coincido.
Todo el mundo no tiene la suerte de su hermana. Muchos quedan anclados a su piso... Los impuestos determinan muchas veces que no puedas vender ni comprar. Este país es una escoria llena de paisanos que son escoria que les importa un bledo vivir en sociedad. Por eso lo mejor es tener a 100m el vecino hezpañordo más cercano. Es una lastima pero es asi. Antes los españoles eran más educados. Las generaciones actuales son vomitivas


----------



## Gotthard (16 Ago 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Me encanta este foro se llena de comentarios llenos de thanks de que tenían 60 perros y gatos en un piso (sin informarse porque el que busque información del barrio sabrá que es una zona a las afueras de Dos hermanas llena de parcelas grandes con casitas) , luego que en unos adosados, se demuestra que los tienen en unas parcelas de cerca de 5000m2 y algunos todavía siguen con la matraca de que estaban en pisos, la desinformación a nivel máximo, luego defendiendo a una asesina drogadicta problemática como se ve de que en la cárcel también esté metida en follones, el nivel del burbujo medio es el justo para no cagarse encima (de algunos hasta lo dudo)



Si estan en abierto mucho peor, no hay un muro que frene los ladridos. Si estaban mal cuidados, los ladridos por hambre y las peleas por posición tenian que ser continuos e insoportables.

No la justifico, pero la puedo llegar a entender que se volviera majareta.

Una jauria descontrolada de 60 perros en media hectarea la que pueden liar es menuda.


----------



## Destro (16 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Coincido.
> Todo el mundo no tiene la suerte de su hermana. Muchos quedan anclados a su piso... Los impuestos determinan muchas veces que no puedas vender ni comprar. Este país es una escoria llena de paisanos que son escoria que les importa un bledo vivir en sociedad. Por eso lo mejor es tener a 100m el vecino hezpañordo más cercano. Es una lastima pero es asi. Antes los españoles eran más educados. Las generaciones actuales son vomitivas



+1. Yo he mirado parcelas urbanas/urbanizables de 3.000 m², pero incluso no sé si eso es suficiente, porque es mucha superficie para el terreno de una casa (sobre todo comparado con lo que tiene el típico adosado), pero aún con la forma ideal¹ cuadrada de la parcela total tienes la separación del vecino a menos de 20 m. de distancia (√3000÷2 < 28).

Si el terreno es liso, con un buen muro ancho, denso y alto, se elimina mucho ruido gracias a ese muro. Pero levantar un muro así tiene un coste elevado si es muy largo, además de que la altura y tipo de muro/vallado puede estar limitado por el consistorio. Pero como digo si es ancho/denso y alto, elimina un montón por la forma de propagarse el sonido. Es una barrera estupenda en ese sentido.

¹: La forma ideal sería circular, pero las parcelas son casi siempre poligonales, la mayoría trapecios y rectángulos. Algunas parcelas tienen mucha superficie pero con la forma de rectángulo muy alargado, con lo cual puedes tener al vecino muy cerca.


----------



## Lord Vader (16 Ago 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Cuando se compró su propio piso eligió una última planta aún sin ascensor



Tu hermana se libró porque vivía de alquiler y pudo largarse rápido.
Por otra parte, espero que esa última planta no sea mas de un tercero, porque cuando llegue a anciana le pesarán las piernas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (16 Ago 2022)

no hay fotos de la masacre no hay nutri


----------



## Gideon's Bubble (16 Ago 2022)

Cuando no hay justicia, se hace justicia.


----------



## Destro (16 Ago 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Tu hermana se libró porque vivía de alquiler y pudo largarse rápido.
> 
> Por otra parte, espero que esa última planta no sea mas de un tercero, porque cuando llegue a anciana le pesarán las piernas.



Ahora mismo ya le molesta cuando llega con la compra, pero cuando tenga más edad supongo que se irá a otra casa mejor.

Y salvo corralito o cosas peores, tendrá dinero válido ahorrado porque es funcionaria de carrera (con carrera y con la plaza sacada por oposición real) y muy ahorradora, en algunas ocasiones llega a los límites de la tacañería. Recuerdo hace años que compró un mueble en Ikea y después lo pusieron en oferta, no recuerdo si se ahorraba por ejm un 25%; pues me hizo ir a verla para pasar la tarde y "de paso" cargar su mueble para devolverlo y comprar el mismo con el descuento aplicado.. cargarlo en mi coche porque en el suyo no cabía  A tal nivel llega de caradurismo y tacañería  Aún la recuerdo preguntando en el mostrador "¿me hacen el descuento sin más o tengo que devolverlo y comprarlo de nuevo?" (le tocó lo segundo).

Yo, aún ganando menos que ella, no me molesto en hacer eso por el ahorro que implica. El gasoil lo pagué yo, no ella.


----------



## Patronio (16 Ago 2022)

Estoy convencido que a los dos muertos no los echa de menos nadie, ni siquiera sus putos perros y gatos.
Es lo que les va a pasar a todos estos idiotas que dedican su vida a cuidar mascotas, vidas ridículas limpiando la.mierda de sus bichos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 Ago 2022)

Me pongo en el lugar de esa mujer. Debe ser desesperante y terrorífico tener que aguantar a unos putos locos de vecinos que meten la friolera de más de sesenta bichos en casa.

La deberían hasta indultar. Si alguien averigua en que prisión está encarcelada, agradecería info, para escribirle dándole todo mi apoyo.


----------



## ahondador (16 Ago 2022)

Destro dijo:


> +1. Yo he mirado parcelas urbanas/urbanizables de 3.000 m², pero incluso no sé si eso es suficiente, porque es mucha superficie para el terreno de una casa (sobre todo comparado con lo que tiene el típico adosado), pero aún con la forma ideal¹ cuadrada de la parcela total tienes la separación del vecino a menos de 20 m. de distancia (√3000÷2 < 28).
> 
> Si el terreno es liso, con un buen muro ancho, denso y alto, se elimina mucho ruido gracias a ese muro. Pero levantar un muro así tiene un coste elevado si es muy largo, además de que la altura y tipo de muro/vallado puede estar limitado por el consistorio. Pero como digo si es ancho/denso y alto, elimina un montón por la forma de propagarse el sonido. Es una barrera estupenda en ese sentido.
> 
> ¹: La forma ideal sería circular, pero las parcelas son casi siempre poligonales, la mayoría trapecios y rectángulos. Algunas parcelas tienen mucha superficie pero con la forma de rectángulo muy alargado, con lo cual puedes tener al vecino muy cerca.



Realmente yo ahi no me calentaria la cabeza. Teniendo una casa donde poder cerrar ventanas y aislarse practicamente al 100%. Si ya sé que pueden tocar vecinos amerindios o peor aún hernianos ... pero es que claro, tampoco estamos seguros para el caso de que nos caiga un motor de un avion a reaccion. Lo peor es un piso y el de arriba, abajo, al lado derecho o al lado izquierdo convoca fiesta o lo ha alquilado a unos jovenes estudiantes... ¿ Que mal pueden hacer unos jovenes estudiantes ? Pues eso. Saludos


----------



## charlie3 (16 Ago 2022)

Los susodichos vecinos tenían licencia de actividad para la acogida y alojamiento de mascotas o actuaban ilegalmente?


----------



## Roberto Malone (16 Ago 2022)

@xicomalo, un ser de luz matando. No es posible. 

Tenéis que buscar al varón más cercano para culparle. Una mujer no puede hacer eso. Lo dice la izmierda.


----------



## tmoliterno (16 Ago 2022)

Que aprendan para la próxima los follagatos esos.


----------



## Chichimango (16 Ago 2022)

Se juntan varias circunstancias, la verdad es que la historia tiene de todo:

1. El país más ruidoso del mundo, lleno además de gente pésimamente educada que no sabe convivir (mis derechos son inalienables; los derechos de los demás me los paso por el forro de los cojones).
2. Viviendas hechas de papel de fumar y vendidas a precio de oro.
3. Una loca del coño inmi que deja de tomar las pirulas.
4. Una pareja de animalistas zumbados que meten sesenta (¡60!) perros y gatos en una casa.
5. La policía española, que solo está para poner multas y para proteger a los delincuentes cuando a las víctimas se les va la pinza.
6. Las leyes españolas, tan garantistas ellas que dan ganas de vomitar.

En fin, que poco pasa para lo que podía pasar. Yo también he tenido una familia ruidosa viviendo encima y es como para volverse loco.


----------



## Destro (16 Ago 2022)

Acebo-Tejo dijo:


> Lo abro en otra pestaña y se ve sin problemas.



Gracias. Correcto. «Playback on other websites has been disabled by the video owner», dentro de Youtube sí puedes verlo.


----------



## AlfredHard (16 Ago 2022)

Mis respetos a esa señora.


----------



## Blunae (16 Ago 2022)

Hace seis meses nos tuvimos que ir del piso donde estábamos de alquiler. Unos "amegos" tenían un rotweiler a escasos cuatro metros de nuestra habitación. Cuando al perro se le antojaba se ponía a ladrar, a las dos de la madrugada como a las cinco de la tarde. 
Habia dos opciones: o pirarse del piso, o tomarnos la justicia por nuestra mano.
Y teniendo en cuenta que estábamos en clara desventaja, pues tocó irse.


----------



## Reventao (16 Ago 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> A ver , soluciones que van proponiendo en el hilo.
> 
> 1. Matar al lumpem incivico
> 2. Irse de tu casa.
> ...



Te cae mas pena que por matar a esos tarados, ya que están considerados seres humanos. Actualmente la multa por maltratar o matar una “mascota” es mayor que por matar una persona… es lo que hay


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (16 Ago 2022)

Tener 60 perros y gatos en un piso es ilegal. Esa señora debió denunciar a alguna protectora de animales la primera vez que sufrió esas molestias. Se los habrían quitado inmediatamente.



Stock Option dijo:


> Lo que no termino de entender es que haya gente que parezca INMUNE al ruido que generan sus propios animales.
> 
> Que aunque sean tuyos sigue siendo ruido, copón.



Hay personas a las que sólo les jode el ruido de los demás, pero el que hacen ellos les encanta. Imagínate cómo deben tener el cerebro esa clase de tarados mentales.


----------



## Armin Arlert (16 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Tener 60 perros y gatos en un piso es ilegal. Esa señora debió denunciar a alguna protectora de animales la primera vez que sufrió esas molestias. Se los habrían quitado inmediatamente.
> 
> 
> 
> Hay personas a las que sólo les jode el ruido de los demás, pero el que hacen ellos les encanta. Imagínate cómo deben tener el cerebro esa clase de tarados mentales.



Lo tienes puesto por lo menos 8 veces en las paginas de atrás, no vivian en un piso, vivian en una urbanizacion apartada de chalets con parcelas de unos 5000m2, no cuesta tanto leer un poco y dejar de desinformarse con los comentarios de las primeras paginas del tema.
Que por cierto era una protectora felina y seguramente mas del 80% eran gatos que ya ves tu que mal dan en 5000 metros unos 50 gatos.








Los huérfanos colaterales del doble crimen de Dos Hermanas


Protectoras de animales se hacen cargo de 60 gatos y perros del matrimonio asesinado por una vecina




www.diariodesevilla.es


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (16 Ago 2022)

País de perros


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (16 Ago 2022)

En España hay el doble de mascotas que niños menores de 15 años


En los hogares españoles ya hay más mascotas que niños. El número de perros y gatos supera al de menores de 15 años. 15 millones de animales de comp




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (16 Ago 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Lo tienes puesto por lo menos 8 veces en las paginas de atrás, no vivian en un piso, vivian en una urbanizacion apartada de chalets con parcelas de unos 5000m2, no cuesta tanto leer un poco y dejar de desinformarse con los comentarios de las primeras paginas del tema.
> Que por cierto era una protectora felina y seguramente mas del 80% eran gatos que ya ves tu que mal dan en 5000 metros unos 50 gatos.
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué comentarios? Es lo que pone en LA NOTICIA. No es legal tener 60 perros y gatos, les pueden empurar por tráfico animal. No pueden demostrar que no estén criándolos para venderlos de estrangis. La señora debió denunciar a las primeras de cambio.


----------



## Lord Vader (16 Ago 2022)

Destro dijo:


> hace años que compró un mueble en Ikea y después lo pusieron en oferta, no recuerdo si se ahorraba por ejm un 25%; pues me hizo ir a verla para pasar la tarde y "de paso" cargar su mueble para devolverlo



Espero que eso no fuera en el ático sin ascensor


----------



## astur_burbuja (17 Ago 2022)

No se podia saber

Llevamos meses hablando del cancer que son los follaperros.

Estos casos van a crecer como la espuma.


----------



## Genofinder (17 Ago 2022)

Hoy en dia te cae menos condena por matar a Los vecinos que a Las mascotas


----------



## Paulino (17 Ago 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> No hay nada que justifique un asesinato tan salvaje, los que aplaudis en el foro(el 90%) a esta loca del coño estais desequilibrados de la cabeza igual que ella.



La mayoria ni estan desequilibrados ni nada, es solo para darselas de duros y machotes. 

Los nenes tienen que adoptar la pose killer en el foro aunque sea jaleando a una puta gorda sudaca drogadicta que ha matado a dos ancianos.


----------



## Avulense64 (17 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Vivo en Alemania. Conozco Europa, en general, bien.
> 
> Si algo sé es que entre lo que cree burbuja que sucede en Europa, y lo que sucede en Europa, hay ENORMES DIFERENCIAS.
> 
> ...



Porque la gente será bastante más educada y sus perros también. Aquí la falta de civismo es brutal.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Ago 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Porque la gente será bastante más educada y sus perros también. Aquí la falta de civismo es brutal.



Sí, es cierto.
Los perros alemanes van a la Universidad Humboldt y si te pones a charlar con ellos te citan a Kierkegaard, tocan a Rachmaninov al piano y son capaces de declamar a Goethe con una dicción que ya la querrían para sí los perros españoles.


----------



## Espeluznao (17 Ago 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> la historia sale hoy en lo pais, pero es de hace 2 años. La tipa sigue en prisión.
> 
> Convivencia fatal: el caso de la mujer que mató a sus vecinos por el ruido de sus mascotas
> 
> ...



Es llamativo que a esa mujer la presentan como "una loca" y hablan de no sé qué fundación para acoger perritos y gatitos etc etc... y obvian que esa mujer habría denunciado el ruido constante 1.000 veces antes y nadie hizo nada.

Estos eran unos santos según el periodismo "progresista" de El País:

" *Sin entrar a valorar si Manuel y Cristina traspasaron los límites de la convivencia, e*stá claro que la pareja representaba el reverso del egoísmo rampante en una sociedad donde cada verano muchos abandonan a sus mascotas como muebles que comienzan a estorbar. Quizá obsesionados con ofrecer un hogar a gatos tuertos, desorejados, reponiéndose de un atropello, de un abandono que no comprenden, de todos esos zarandeos que la vida también les había dado, no supieron ver que el aguante de su vecina estaba a punto de desbordarse."



Hay gente que es indiferente con lo que le suceda *a las personas que tienen al lado*, mientras se gastan 100 euros al mes en cortarle el pelo al perro, y pasan 2 horas al día o 3 dedicadas en cuerpo y alma al chucho.. ahora tenemos que soportar a estos bichos hasta en tiendas.. hasta en el Mercadona los he visto, en un supermercado donde se venden alimentos. *Es asqueroso.*


----------



## Burbujarras (19 Ago 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> Me parece una actuación proporcional. Que cruz debió soportar esa mujer.
> 
> Ahora seguro que solucionan el problema vecinal rápidamente.



Pues ya tenéis algo en comun los monaguillos y drogadictos


----------



## Burbujarras (19 Ago 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Es llamativo que a esa mujer la presentan como "una loca" y hablan de no sé qué fundación para acoger perritos y gatitos etc etc... y obvian que esa mujer habría denunciado el ruido constante 1.000 veces antes y nadie hizo nada.
> 
> Estos eran unos santos según el periodismo "progresista" de El País:
> 
> ...



Por cierto, aficionada a los porros, con la de monsergas que se suelen dar en el foro de narcos y tal.

100 euros al mes × 60 gatos y perros = 6000 euros al mes peluquería.

Esto es como cuando el macho occidental declaró el gato especie invasora, se juntaron envidia de polla de moro, de donde vienen los gatos, a envidia de polla de gato, a donde van, a las bigotudas patrias rodeadas de gatos (castrados) traicionando a la patria por gatos judíos quintacolumnistas de los protocolos de Garfield.


----------



## Puertas (19 Ago 2022)

Yo apoyo a la mujer. Si estuviera en el gobierno la indultaría.

Los ruidos no están suficientemente penados en este país.

Edito: los finados no se merecían la muerte. Pero se la buscaron.


----------



## Burbujarras (19 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Odias a los perros. Como buen españolete, tienes eso bien interiorizado de la cultura morisca que dominó España durante siglos.
> 
> Cruzas los Pirineos y el odio al perro desaperece. Es algo bastante característico de España, pero los españoles no lo saben porque no les gusta reconocerse un poco moros.
> 
> ...



Anda sociología barata, de la mírame que especialitos somos los occidentales que da auto 50 instalikes en burbugram.

Ahora explícanos lo bien que tratan los moros a los gatos y lo mal que les tratan los cristianos, y cómo es que españa tiene lo mejor de ambos mundos y comida envenenada en el parque tanto para gatos como perros


----------



## John Smmith (19 Ago 2022)

La gente que tiene animales en pisos deberia ser encarcelada por secuestro y maltrato animal.

Un animal, aislado en un piso, aguantandose los meos durante horas, con solo unos minutos diarios de "recreo" es lo mas parecido a una condena. Lo peor no es que se haga para pagar algun delito, se hace por el capricho de unos degenerados malvados que les da placer torturar un animal, personificando su vida. 

Es pura crueldad disfrazada de buenismo. La mierda del buenismo occidental, infantiloide y estupido, llevado al paroxismo en seres que no pueden defenderse. El sueño occidental de la raza superior que reparte el bien a los seres inferiores obligandoles a hacer lo que a el le interesa y conviene disfrazado de amor y generosidad.


----------



## nate (19 Ago 2022)

LA ENTIENDO PERFECTAMENTE....
PER-FEC-TA-MEN-TE.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ago 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> La gente que tiene animales en pisos deberia ser encarcelada por secuestro y maltrato animal.
> 
> Un animal, aislado en un piso, aguantandose los meos durante horas, con solo unos minutos diarios de "recreo" es lo mas parecido a una condena. Lo peor no es que se haga para pagar algun delito, se hace por el capricho de unos degenerados malvados que les da placer torturar un animal, personificando su vida.
> 
> Es pura crueldad disfrazada de buenismo. La mierda del buenismo occidental, infantiloide y estupido, llevado al paroxismo en seres que no pueden defenderse. El sueño occidental de la raza superior que reparte el bien a los seres inferiores obligandoles a hacer lo que a el le interesa y conviene disfrazado de amor y generosidad.



Otro "argumento" típico de los musulmanes.... pero falso.
Estas cosas las dicen concretamente aquellos que, por no tener contacto con perros (la mayor parte de las veces por MIEDO a los perros), lo desconocen todo sobre los perros.

Los perros se acostumbran a vivir en cualquier lado. Hasta en el coche, en la caravana, o en una caja de cartón.
Se llaman animales domésticos por una razón.


Sí, ya sé que vosotros os imagináis a Lassie retozando por el prado y os creeis que eso es lo único aceptable. (Es otra mentira, claro, pues si vivieráis en el prado también os quejaríais y el miedo no se os iría).

En todo el mundo los perros viven en pisos y no pasa nada. La mar de felices y contentos.
Si tan mal estuvieran, si estuvieran sufriendo una tortura constante por el mero hecho de vivir en un piso... Se escaparían.

Pero, claro, los pisaprados evocan a Lassie porque se creen que así invocan nosequé virtud naturista. Naturismo Mohammed, claro, porque quienes dicen esas cosas normalmente sólo son unos pisaprados que TAMPOCO conocen la vida en el prado.


En estos hilos de musulmanes consigo siempre poneros a todos en fila... y el motivo por el que me resulta tan fácil es porque os conformáis con los mismos dos o tres argumentos comodín.



¡Que salgáis a la calle a matar perros si sóis tan machotes, panda de cobardes!
Alá se avergüenza de vuestra cobardía.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ago 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Por cierto, aficionada a los porros, con la de monsergas que se suelen dar en el foro de narcos y tal.
> 
> 100 euros al mes × 60 gatos y perros = 6000 euros al mes peluquería.
> 
> Esto es como cuando el macho occidental declaró el gato especie invasora, se juntaron envidia de polla de moro, de donde vienen los gatos, a envidia de polla de gato, a donde van, a las bigotudas patrias rodeadas de gatos (castrados) traicionando a la patria por gatos judíos quintacolumnistas de los protocolos de Garfield.



Céntrate, tontito.

La asesina porrera NO era la de los perros.
Ni siquiera has sabido entender el texto de la noticia.


----------



## Burbujarras (19 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Céntrate, tontito.
> 
> La asesina porrera NO era la de los perros.
> Ni siquiera has sabido entender el texto de la noticia.



Cuando he dicho que la porrera era la perrera? Además me citas precisamente en la respuesta en la que no me dirijo a tí. Y cuando te dije que tu teoría del veneno moronegro parquil era una mierda porque se la echan a los gatos y son los follacamellos los que quieren a los gatos, y los chovinistas cristianos los que no, no dijiste ni mú.

Pero es aún peor, si en uropa no ponen veneno, es porque ya se los han cargado. En el norte, angloamericano no tienen ni perros ni gatos callejeros porque hace décadas que los sacrificaron.

Pero es que éste foro no da para más, lleno de burguesillos victimitas.


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Ago 2022)

Cuidado también con los follagatos, en mi urba de pisos Paco hay unos vecinos que viven en el bajo que tienen dos gatos y los sueltan en el patio de luces todo el puto día y los animales cuando les rota se meten en las casas de los otros vecinos de los bajos con el consiguiente susto al encontrarse al puto gato pasando a tu lado y el estropicio que puede hacer de lo que haya por la casa. Se les ha dicho mil veces por parte de la comunidad de vecinos y la administración pero pasan de todo, al final en lugar de ponerse ellos la mosquitera en la ventana para que no salgan los gatos se la han tenido que poner los otros vecinos, salvo uno que dice que no se la pone, que se la tiene que pagar la comunidad de vecinos; en fin, un circo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ago 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Cuando he dicho que la porrera era la perrera? Además me citas precisamente en la respuesta en la que no me dirijo a tí. Y cuando te dije que tu teoría del veneno moronegro parquil era una mierda porque se la echan a los gatos y son los follacamellos los que quieren a los gatos, y los chovinistas cristianos los que no, no dijiste ni mú.
> 
> Pero es aún peor, si en uropa no ponen veneno, es porque ya se los han cargado. En el norte, angloamericano no tienen ni perros ni gatos callejeros porque hace décadas que los sacrificaron.
> 
> Pero es que éste foro no da para más, lleno de burguesillos victimitas.




Es verdad. No existen los perros y los gatos en la Norteamerica europea.
Tampoco existen ya los gorriones, las ardillas o las cucarachas.
Se consideran animales extintos.


La última vez que se tuvo constancia de un perro en Düsseldorf, Cincinnati, fue en el siglo XVIII.


----------



## nate (19 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Me parece que te confundes de hilo.
> Este es el hilo de una mujer asesina.



Mujer asesina? No, amigo... ES UNA SANTA.

Bastante hay que sufrir con los hijos de puta vecinos españoles agitanaos. El ruido y egoísmo es parte de estos infraseres. Me dan un asco insoportable.

Mi simpatía y empatia con la santa. Que dios la bendiga. Es un cielo. Una leyenda. Ojalá haya más como ella.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ago 2022)

nate dijo:


> Mujer asesina? No, amigo... ES UNA SANTA.
> 
> Bastante hay que sufrir con los hijos de puta vecinos españoles agitanaos. El ruido y egoísmo es parte de estos infraseres. Me dan un asco insoportable.
> 
> Mi simpatía y empatia con la santa. Que dios la bendiga. Es un cielo. Una leyenda. Ojalá haya más como ella.




Sí, sí... Santa, encarcelada por asesinato y porrera.

Creo que es bueno que reconozcáis que idolatráis a asesinos porreros. Así queda todo claro, y el chocolate espeso.


----------



## Burbujarras (19 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Es verdad. No existen los perros y los gatos en la Norteamerica europea.
> Tampoco existen ya los gorriones, las ardillas o las cucarachas.
> Se consideran animales extintos.
> 
> ...



Nos llevan décadas de adelanto en cuanto a erradicación de gatos callejeros, y se les llenó de ratas. O te crees que en la Austria de las vacunas obligatorias hay perros sueltos. Ahí estaba tu trampa follacristos autóctonista, no les echan veneno porque no quedan. También se te ha atragantado el temilla de los moros y perros y las influencias en Hispanistán cuando te has puesto a googlear moros y gatos de Istanbul. Estas en una etapa de construcción aleatoria.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ago 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Nos llevan décadas de adelanto en cuanto a erradicación de gatos callejeros, y se les llenó de ratas. O te crees que en la Austria de las vacunas obligatorias hay perros sueltos. Ahí estaba tu trampa follacristos autóctonista, no les echan veneno porque no quedan. También se te ha atragantado el temilla de los moros y perros y las influencias en Hispanistán cuando te has puesto a googlear moros y gatos de Istanbul. Estas en una etapa de construcción aleatoria.



Es difícil redactar peor un mensaje.
Te puedo garantizar que nadie entiende lo que has escrito.


----------



## Burbujarras (19 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Es difícil redactar peor un mensaje.
> Te puedo garantizar que nadie entiende lo que has escrito.



La cagaste con argumentos típicos de cristianos y ahorra te toca escurrir el bulto. Al menos vas aprendiendo a citar correctamente.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ago 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> La cagaste con argumentos típicos de cristianos y ahorra te toca escurrir el bulto. Al menos vas aprendiendo a citar correctamente.



Ajá.
Gracias por darme la razón. Te retratas tú mismo, ladran luego cabalgamos. Superetcétera. Jijjijí.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (19 Ago 2022)

Tienes un problema con mascotas de los vecinos, ruidos, etc? nadie hace nada por ayudarte. La normativa y su seguimiento son ridículos. 

Tienes un problema con los okupas?, nadie hace nada por ti, de hecho, miman al okupa.

Tienes un problema con la delincuencia en tu barrio? Meten más menas.

Lo que no sé es cómo no se le va la pinza a más gente.


----------



## Burbujarras (19 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ajá.
> Gracias por darme la razón. Te retratas tú mismo, ladran luego cabalgamos. Superetcétera. Jijjijí.



Pontificabas de lo malos que son los moros por como tratan a los perros, y resulta que tratan mucho mejor a los gatos que los cristianos.

O sea que, LA CAGASTE


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ago 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Pontificabas de lo malos que son los moros por como tratan a los perros, y resulta que tratan mucho mejor a los gatos que los cristianos.
> 
> O sea que, LA CAGASTE



Está muy bien que reconozcas tu fracaso, la verdad.
La mayor de los de tu escuela no se atreven. Enhorabuena. Rectificar es de sabios.
No es que seas sabio... pero ya te estás orientando en la buena dirección.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ago 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Tienes un problema con mascotas de los vecinos, ruidos, etc? nadie hace nada por ayudarte. La normativa y su seguimiento son ridículos.
> 
> Tienes un problema con los okupas?, nadie hace nada por ti, de hecho, miman al okupa.
> 
> ...




Es que es muy difícil matar perros cuando los perros te acojonan.
De ahí que se queden sólo en fantasías.


----------



## Miomio (19 Ago 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Sufrí una vecina borracha follaperros varios años y a sus dos hijas Charo.gritos.portazos discursiones jaleo hasta altas horas.se marcho una hija Charo cerda a mierdalona a trabajar.la puerca de la madre está en mierdalona con una enfermedad jodida que se pueda borracha asquerosa .se marcho con la hija Charo dice que dan más ayudas la otra Charo hija se comporta. dios existe.es muy jodido vivir con lumpen hijos de puta se te pasan por la cabeza decapitarlos



Si dices que la hija que queda se comporta imagínate el infierno que ha debido ser para ella.


----------



## Don Vito (19 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Odias a los perros. Como buen españolete, tienes eso bien interiorizado de la cultura morisca que dominó España durante siglos.
> 
> Cruzas los Pirineos y el odio al perro desaperece. Es algo bastante característico de España, pero los españoles no lo saben porque no les gusta reconocerse un poco moros.
> 
> ...



Claro, por eso en Hispanistán hay más perros que críos de diez años.

Eso que sueltas es tan lógico como decir que en España la natalidad es tan baja por el odio hacia los niños que nos transmitió Herodes el Grande como representante de la tradición judeocristiana que influyó durante siglos en España. Puestos a divagar...


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ago 2022)

Don Vito dijo:


> Claro, por eso en Hispanistán hay más perros que críos de diez años.
> 
> Eso que sueltas es tan lógico como decir que en España la natalidad es tan baja por el odio hacia los niños que nos transmitió Herodes el Grande como representante de la tradición judeocristiana que influyó durante siglos en España. Puestos a divagar...



Tranquilo. Pienso haceros desfilar otra vez a todos en cuanto volváis a abrir el mismo hilo otra vez.
Y eso lo hacéis varias vecesa la semana.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Ago 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Cuidado también con los follagatos, en mi urba de pisos Paco hay unos vecinos que viven en el bajo que tienen dos gatos y los sueltan en el patio de luces todo el puto día y los animales cuando les rota se meten en las casas de los otros vecinos de los bajos con el consiguiente susto al encontrarse al puto gato pasando a tu lado y el estropicio que puede hacer de lo que haya por la casa. Se les ha dicho mil veces por parte de la comunidad de vecinos y la administración pero pasan de todo, al final en lugar de ponerse ellos la mosquitera en la ventana para que no salgan los gatos se la han tenido que poner los otros vecinos, salvo uno que dice que no se la pone, que se la tiene que pagar la comunidad de vecinos; en fin, un circo.



¡Qué poco solidario y amante de los animales eres! Te mereces que te pongan a cuatro patas y te den por detrás.


----------



## Burbujarras (19 Ago 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Cuidado también con los follagatos, en mi urba de pisos Paco hay unos vecinos que viven en el bajo que tienen dos gatos y los sueltan en el patio de luces todo el puto día y los animales cuando les rota se meten en las casas de los otros vecinos de los bajos con el consiguiente susto al encontrarse al puto gato pasando a tu lado y el estropicio que puede hacer de lo que haya por la casa. Se les ha dicho mil veces por parte de la comunidad de vecinos y la administración pero pasan de todo, al final en lugar de ponerse ellos la mosquitera en la ventana para que no salgan los gatos se la han tenido que poner los otros vecinos, salvo uno que dice que no se la pone, que se la tiene que pagar la comunidad de vecinos; en fin, un circo.



Yo os pondría una leopardos en el patio y vendería el reality a Aqui no hay quien viva


----------



## W33D (19 Ago 2022)

nate dijo:


> Mujer asesina? No, amigo... ES UNA SANTA.
> 
> Bastante hay que sufrir con los hijos de puta vecinos españoles agitanaos. El ruido y egoísmo es parte de estos infraseres. Me dan un asco insoportable.
> 
> Mi simpatía y empatia con la santa. Que dios la bendiga. Es un cielo. Una leyenda. Ojalá haya más como ella.



Tranqui que ya tienes a TU PUTA MADRE iluminao
Aqui, todos mamandole el chumino a una lumi inmi esquizo con medicación y asesina...
Si en vez de perros hubiera vivido al lado de un colegio o parque infantil hubiera pasado lo puto mismo, listillos
Pero claro viviendo en un chaleto de 5000metros de parcela insonorizar tu puta casa es de pobres y la culpa siempre de los demas
Mucho ascopena dais los pajeros de aqui.

Mencion especial al hayhuntamiento, que es quien da permisos y deberia velar por ruidos/ convivencia, pero le renta mas que sucedan estas mierdas y asi lo mismo montan ministerio nuevo

Alguno se indigna mucho de que la gente se encariñe de animales y no antepongan a millones de desconocidos humanos antes.
Logico joder, durante cientos de años los perros han sido la alarma contra ataques de todo tipo, incluyendo otros grupos de humanos, lo hacen hasta los primates


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (19 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Odias a los perros. Como buen españolete, tienes eso bien interiorizado de la cultura morisca que dominó España durante siglos.
> 
> Cruzas los Pirineos y el odio al perro desaperece. Es algo bastante característico de España, pero los españoles no lo saben porque no les gusta reconocerse un poco moros.
> 
> ...



Me he hartado de decir esto en este foro pero es predicar en el desierto. Son unos criptomoros odiaperros sin remedio. El odio al perro es propio de razas inferiores. El hombre y la mujer blancos europeos siempre han estado unidos a sus perros y se les ha valorado desde el Paleolítico. Resido en EEUU desde hace un lustro y aquí se adora a los perros. Te vas a cualquier lugar civilizado de Europa y es exactamente igual. Aquí se tienen perros en el campo, en la ciudad, en casas, en pisos... y muchas veces más de uno. Me descojono cuando en este foro braman por largarse de España y venirse a EEUU. Al que se le ocurra torcer el morro cuando el perro del vecino vaya a saludarle le van a tratar como lo que es: escoria. No te digo si tratan de darle una patada: se pueden arrepentir porque todo el mundo se les va a echar encima sin compasión.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (19 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> La asesina tampoco. Cito:
> 
> _ Y ya en abril de este año, conocíamos los resultados del estudio psiquiátrico: trastorno mixto de personalidad con rasgos límites y paranoides, sumado a un trastorno por consumo de cannabis. Se daba por probado que Joyce tenía alterada su capacidad de reacción y comprensión de los hechos.
> 
> ...



Están encumbrando a la categoría de heroína a una absoluta chiflada, agresiva, peligrosa y mala madre, pero como es anti-perros pues se le perdona todo. Añádele además que ha sido prostituta, lo que en este foro le da además puntos extra, que todos sabemos que las lumis son las verdaderas mujeres que no te quieren por tu dinero (modo irónico on).


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (19 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Y eso de que vivir en un piso es desquiciante para un perro te lo has inventado.
> 
> 
> 
> Ojo, no digo que tener 60 perros en un piso sea una buena idea. No lo es.



Lo de los perros desquiciados en pisos es otro invento del foro. También hay perros desquiciados en jardines de casas o en el campo. Lo que desquicia a un perro, y esto lo sabe cualquiera que los haya tenido, es la soledad y la falta de ejercicio. Si tu perro no está sólo 8-10 horas al día en casa y tiene juguetes con los que entretenerse y parque en el que corretear y socializar con otros canes, será un perro perfectamente feliz. 

Los 60 perros estaban en un adosado, no en un piso. En cualquier caso es una aberración ya que eran instalaciones no aptas para un refugio de animales, que es lo que los asesinados tenían allí montado.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Lo de los perros desquiciados en pisos es otro invento del foro. También hay perros desquiciados en jardines de casas o en el campo. Lo que desquicia a un perro, y esto lo sabe cualquiera que los haya tenido, es la soledad y la falta de ejercicio. Si tu perro no está sólo 8-10 horas al día en casa y tiene juguetes con los que entretenerse y parque en el que corretear y socializar con otros canes, será un perro perfectamente feliz.
> 
> Los 60 perros estaban en un adosado, no en un piso. En cualquier caso es una aberración ya que eran instalaciones no aptas para un refugio de animales, que es lo que los asesinados tenían allí montado.




No tengo perros, pero los he tenido. Coincido al 100%.

Es más, a un perro lo puedes tener incluso 8-10 horas solo.... 
Lo que no puedes hacer es llegar a casa y pasar de él. Si llegas a casa, te pones el chandal o lo que sea y le dedicas tiempo, y te alegras de estar con él y, en fin, le cuidas.... para ese perro no es que seas su amo.... es que eres su DIOS.

Me da lástima la gente que no ha tenido un vínculo con un perro. Pienso que han vivido una vida a medias. Es como haber vivido y morir virgen, o morirse sin haber probado los macarrones con chorizo.

Los perros son un animal noble. Es difícil concebir un espíritu más agradecido que el del perro.

Y adiestrar a un perro para que no haga nada que no deba es bastante fácil. Sobre todo si eres su DIOS y tienes claro quien es el jefe.


----------



## doubleblack (20 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> La asesina tampoco. Cito:
> 
> _ Y ya en abril de este año, conocíamos los resultados del estudio psiquiátrico: trastorno mixto de personalidad con rasgos límites y paranoides, sumado a un trastorno por consumo de cannabis. Se daba por probado que Joyce tenía alterada su capacidad de reacción y comprensión de los hechos.
> 
> ...



Yo no aplaudo a nadie. Vivo en Europa y he vivido en España:

1.-La mayoría de los españoles hace muchísimo ruido a unas horas en las que NO se puede hacer ruido. También hacen un ruido superior al que se puede a horas en las que se puede hacer un cierto nivel de ruido. 
2.-Si tienes perros, los tienes tú, no los demás. No tengo por qué escuchar ni un ladrido.
3.-La casa es para descansar; no es para hablar a gritos por teléfono, poner música a tope o dejar que los perros ladren a gusto.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Burbujarras (20 Sep 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Está muy bien que reconozcas tu fracaso, la verdad.
> La mayor de los de tu escuela no se atreven. Enhorabuena. Rectificar es de sabios.
> No es que seas sabio... pero ya te estás orientando en la buena dirección.



Hora de upear épica cagada del año con vídeos que demuestran lo bien que tratan a los animalicos los cristianos y lo mal que los tratan los moros, y no pondré gatos que eso cantaría demasiado


----------

